# Absent Posters...



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I've noticed a few once-regular posters seem to have vanished from the forum. Any news on their whereabouts? Has anyone seen them around the forum?

@Creativecat
@smokeybear
@DT
@newfiesmum
@Franksthename
@SixStar


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

@DT and @newfiesmum have been banned I believe along with @SixStar and @Dr Pepper. As far as I know @smokeybear is alive and well but not coming on here at the moment. Sorry I don't know about the others.

If DT is reading this I miss you and hope you and your family have a lovely Christmas.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I didn't know DP had been banned. Same for Leashed for Life?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Mirandashell said:


> I didn't know DP had been banned. Same for Leashed for Life?


Leashedforlife was issued with a temporary ban back in the summer, but she has returned since. Her profile states she's not been logged in since July.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I thought we hadn't seen her for ages.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

FeelTheBern said:


> Leashedforlife was issued with a temporary ban back in the summer, but she has returned since. Her profile states she's not been logged in since July.


I thought she had been banned too. However you do know its against the rules to discuss banned members so this will probably be closed.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I do miss them .

I didn't know Dr pepper was banned . That was recent. 
I don't know why @Creativecat or @Franksthename havent posted . I hope they are well .

I miss @smokeybear She always posted loads of info and knew all the good trainers.
It might have been about the pension thread.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I thought she had been banned too. However you do know its against the rules to discuss banned members so this will probably be closed.


Oh yeah! Forgot about that.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I thought she had been banned too. However you do know its against the rules to discuss banned members so this will probably be closed.


LFL isn't banned. I only started this thread to ask after members I hadn't seen in a while.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I thought she had been banned too. However you do know its against the rules to discuss banned members so this will probably be closed.


 Oh , I didn't know . Cant we say we miss them ?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone know anything about @Creativecat? I'm aware he's on the social media but I don't use anything like that.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> Oh , I didn't know . Cant we say we miss them ?


We can but I don't know if it will be removed or not. I do miss DT and hope she is OK. @noushka05 if you are in contact with her will you let her know we are thinking about her please.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Anyone know anything about @Creativecat? I'm aware he's on the social media but I don't use anything like that.


No , I just looked at his profile and try the link to his webpage but it came up Not Found.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Oh , I didn't know . Cant we say we miss them ?


Yes, that's fine. It's just character-asassination and gossip that's not allowed. ( not that any of you would !)


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, that's fine. It's just character-asassination and gossip that's not allowed. ( not that any of you would !)


 Is DT banned for good ? 
(i do know the reason why)


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Is DT banned for good ?
> (i do know the reason why)


Really sorry but I can't say - confidential information.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> I've noticed a few once-regular posters seem to have vanished from the forum. Any news on their whereabouts? Has anyone seen them around the forum?
> 
> @Creativecat
> @smokeybear
> ...


might of been banned by the big bad mods


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

bordie said:


> *might of been* banned by the big bad mods


:Wideyed @FeelTheBern Alert! :Writing

WARNING! WARNING! WARNING!

According to Newfiesmum, threads about other members are not allowed.:Nailbiting


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I wondered about @smokeybear. I've had a lot of help and advice from her


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

We haven't heard from @Muttly for ages either and I know she hasn't been banned!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Another one I haven't seen in a while is @Dogless.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

People have lives which sometimes intrude on forum posting. I'm sure longstanding members have seen so many come and go and wondered about them. 
As for banned members, unless one of us remembers to alter their status in the admin section they don't show as banned. Mods can see their name crossed through but I don't think others can. We can't comment on reason for or length of bans either


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> We haven't heard from @Muttly for ages either and I know she hasn't been banned!


I really miss her too 

I know she had some family stuff going on, so I just hope that she's ok and will come back eventually


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

MiffyMoo said:


> I really miss her too
> 
> I know she had some family stuff going on, so I just hope that she's ok and will come back eventually


Me too. Very fond of @Muttly


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I liked Muttley as well. I hope she's ok.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> I've noticed a few once-regular posters seem to have vanished from the forum. Any news on their whereabouts? Has anyone seen them around the forum?
> 
> @Creativecat
> @smokeybear
> ...


 No, not seen them, tho' @Franksthename was not a regular/prolific poster I don't think (unless I missed a lot of his posts).


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Zaros said:


> :Wideyed @FeelTheBern Alert! :Writing
> 
> WARNING! WARNING! WARNING!
> 
> According to Newfiesmum, threads about other members are not allowed.:Nailbiting


 I understood that one was allowed to ask if they had been seen, but not to gossip about them in case yet another thread becomes unpleasant, abusive and hence closed.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I haven't seen @havoc, either, who used to be a fairly regular poster.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> We haven't heard from @Muttly for ages either and I know she hasn't been banned!


She did warn us she wouldn't be around much until she had got her personal life sorted out though. Hopefully she will pop on and say hello some time over Christmas.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

FeelTheBern said:


> Another one I haven't seen in a while is @Dogless.


Dogless hasn't been on the forum since last September...
you can see whether a regular member has been in the forum recently by simply clicking on their profile. The same way, you can see if someone has been banned.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> People have lives which sometimes intrude on forum posting. I'm sure longstanding members have seen so many come and go and wondered about them.
> As for banned members, unless one of us remembers to alter their status in the admin section they don't show as banned. Mods can see their name crossed through but I don't think others can. We can't comment on reason for or length of bans either


 It only shows if you look at their old posts and it says banned under their name on the left.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Calvine said:


> I understood that one was allowed to ask if they had been seen, but not to gossip about them in case yet another thread becomes unpleasant, abusive and hence closed.


.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

:[email protected] and @newfiesmum have been banned I believe along with @SixStar and @Dr Pepper. what no earth for


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> :[email protected] and @newfiesmum have been banned I believe along with @SixStar and @Dr Pepper. what no earth for


Think Dr P was recently banned for impersonating the Prime Minister! Or was it The Queen Mother? :Hilarious (But not meant to discuss reasons why.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

Smokeybear is absolutely fine, I will let her know she was asked about


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Smokeybear is absolutely fine, I will let her know she was asked about


Very glad to hear that :Cat She has always been helpful if I contacted her for advice. Tell her Anne with the Beardies sends her best wishes


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> :[email protected] and @newfiesmum have been banned I believe along with @SixStar and @Dr Pepper. what no earth for


Here is the explanation provided for one of the above but the thread wasn't open for comments

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/sixstar.461043/


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> :[email protected] and @newfiesmum have been banned I believe along with @SixStar and @Dr Pepper. what no earth for


https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/sixstar.461043/

There's a lot on here like this.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/sixstar.461043/
> 
> There's a lot on here like this.


Why don't you challenge them if you know what they say is untrue?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Why don't you challenge them if you know what they say is untrue?


I have but they are the sweetheart of the forum and I'm the bad guy. You never know about their life just all the spout they do. 
When I posted something after losing Alfie because I wasn't worried about their threats any more, the thread was deleted


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> I have but they are the sweetheart of the forum and I'm the bad guy. You never know about their life just all the spout they do.
> When I posted something after losing Alfie because I wasn't worried about their threats any more, the thread was deleted


So you are talking about one person not "a lot" which sort of implies you know of several. I have only seen you challenge one person not "a lot" of people. I'm not really sure it matters that much to most people anyway. Does everyone on here tell 100 % of the truth 100 % of the time? I doubt it, most people tell little white lies in real life so why wouldn't they on a forum? Total deception and trolling by making up a fictitious character and stealing photos of other people's pets and body parts is different but I'm not sure I care how old you (general you) are and whether you have less dogs than you say you do or less experience than you make out.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> *Total deception and trolling by making up a fictitious character and stealing photos of other people's pets and body parts is different* but I'm not sure I care how old you (general you) are and whether you have less dogs than you say you do or less experience than you make out.


You also often find people who do this, once found out often come back as another poster and do it again, like its some sort of sickness or addiction to them. That is until they get found out again and banned again. Viscous cycle really and something that plagues every online community really.

Personally I don't "get it" and don't fully understand why someone would do it, maybe there life is that bad/dull that they wish to invent a new online one. Maybe they love to score "internet points" against randoms, who knows!.. I don't share much, if any personal stuff online but I still actively engage with my opinion and/or experience, even if its not wanted and I don't think it makes much difference to the content I bring


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> We can but I don't know if it will be removed or not. I do miss DT and hope she is OK. @noushka05 if you are in contact with her will you let her know we are thinking about her please.


I'll tell her you & others have been asking after her  x And actually she hasn't been ok. I'm sure she wont mind me saying that shes just got over a couple of scares - both self inflicted! Shes such a numpty she is ok now though, I spoke to her only yesterday. Also shes incredibly proud of her Daughter for giving up all animal products & going vegan RPH! She said she would have loved to join your thread. Don't know if I'm allowed to say this but I do hope she'll be allowed back on the forum - I'm sure she'll behave herself:Bag



rona said:


> I have but they are the sweetheart of the forum and I'm the bad guy. You never know about their life just all the spout they do.
> When I posted something after losing Alfie because I wasn't worried about their threats any more, the thread was deleted


You've maliciously accused me of this when after you dug yourself in a hole on one of my hen harrier threads. That is the only time I've ever reported anyone to a mod on here for a personal attack on myself because it was a slanderous lie.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Does everyone on here tell 100 % of the truth 100 % of the time? I doubt it, most people tell little white lies in real life so why wouldn't they on a forum?


Where it concerns the type of dogs we chose to keep, it would be foolish of us to tell the occasional lie about them. Damn right complacent even.

Where it concerns other areas of my/our life, let's just say it's an innocent weaving of truth and harmless white lies.:Angelic

Much of what I've written '_fictionally_' and then posted, has often been accepted by some as the gospel truth, whilst others, having been caught out on many occasions, aren't so sure what they should believe anymore.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

If people have proof (and not just hear say) of accounts trolling then they are best contacting one of the mods to present their proof.

The fact that popular accounts have been banned should show that there is no such thing as the "chosen few", "cliques" or any other form of favouritism


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

noushka05 said:


> I'll tell her you & others have been asking after her  x And actually she hasn't been ok. I'm sure she wont mind me saying that shes just got over a couple of scares - both self inflicted! Shes such a numpty she is ok now though, I spoke to her only yesterday. Also shes incredibly proud of her Daughter for giving up all animal products & going vegan RPH! She said she would have loved to join your thread. Don't know if I'm allowed to say this but I do hope she'll be allowed back on the forum - I'm sure she'll behave herself:Bag
> 
> You've maliciously accused me of this when after you dug yourself in a hole on one of my hen harrier threads. That is the only time I've ever reported anyone to a mod on here for a personal attack on myself because it was a slanderous lie.


Oh so you are the sweetheart of the forum are you 

Wow that is good news about DT's daughter, what a shame DT can't join our thread. At least she can still read it though if she wants any ideas. If she has any questions she has you to ask


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> If people have proof (and not just hear say) of accounts trolling then they are best contacting one of the mods to present their proof.
> 
> The fact that popular accounts have been banned should show that there is no such thing as the "chosen few", "cliques" or any other form of favouritism


If a member accuses someone of something, do you think its only fair & just that they present evidence to the mods to prove what they're saying isn't just malicious slander to try to get someone banned ? And if they can't provide evidence, shouldn't_ they_ then be dealt with?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Zaros said:


> Where it concerns the type of dogs we chose to keep, it would be foolish of us to tell the occasional lie about them. Damn right complacent even.
> 
> Where it concerns other areas of my/our life, let's just say it's an innocent weaving of truth and harmless white lies.:Angelic
> 
> Much of what I've written '_fictionally_' and then posted, has often been accepted by some as the gospel truth, whilst others, having been caught out on many occasions, aren't so sure what they should believe anymore.


Don't tell me you and Mrs Zee really live in Dagenham and have never met Santa Claus :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Oh so you are the sweetheart of the forum are you
> 
> Wow that is good news about DT's daughter, what a shame DT can't join our thread. At least she can still read it though if she wants any ideas. If she has any questions she has you to ask


Surprise, surprise! 

I know, you're the expert though I can always ask on her behalf if I don't know though, I suppose x


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

noushka05 said:


> Surprise, surprise!
> 
> I know, you're the expert though I can always ask on her behalf if I don't know though, I suppose x


I think you should change the description under your avatar to "Sweetheart of the forum ". I can almost imagine General Chat imploding :Hilarious:Hilarious

ETA Sorry no offence meant


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

noushka05 said:


> If a member accuses someone of something, do you think its only fair & just that they present evidence to the mods to prove what they're saying isn't just malicious slander to try to get someone banned ? And if they can't provide evidence, shouldn't_ they_ then be dealt with?


I think that depends and should be judged case by case IMHO 
We don't announce when we give out warnings though


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I think you should change the description under your avatar to "Sweetheart of the forum ". I can almost imagine General Chat imploding :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> ETA Sorry no offence meant


:Hilarious Please don't put ideas into my head:Hilarious

(non taken)


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I think you should change the description under your avatar to "Sweetheart of the forum ". I can almost imagine General Chat imploding :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> ETA Sorry no offence meant


I really like this! Oh gone on Noushka and sing to us like Vera Lynn


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> I think that depends and should be judged case by case IMHO
> We don't announce when we give out warnings though


I just think its unfair that people can get away with accusing people of something without a scrap of evidence.

That's fair enough, but if they broadcast the lie on the forum, the slandered & forum members would be unaware they'd been reprimanded so the accused is left looking bad. Hope I've explained what I mean clearly?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh good grief! 
What is this? Air all grievances before the year is out season or what?

I thought this was supposed to be the season of kindness... Geez! Not everyone is going to get along. That's OKAY! Not everyone gets along in real life either, and we don't have to respond to people who irritate us, or who we know are lying, or who whatever....


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> :Hilarious Please don't put ideas into my head:Hilarious
> 
> (non taken)





3dogs2cats said:


> I really like this! Oh gone on Noushka and sing to us like Vera Lynn


:HilariousYou're so naughty! That really would send everyone over the edge if I broke into song. Everyone would abandon ship


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

noushka05 said:


> I just think its unfair that people can get away with accusing people of something without a scrap of evidence.
> 
> That's fair enough, but if they broadcast the lie on the forum, the slandered & forum members would be unaware they'd been reprimanded so the accused is left looking bad. Hope I've explained what I mean clearly?


I wouldn't worry about it really. Truth always outs. And the real person always leaks through eventually. I know I've had my eyes opened....
And if someone is that willing to believe a lie about you, they're probably not your friend anyway.


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Does everyone on here tell 100 % of the truth 100 % of the time?


I do! Don't see much point making stuff up personally. I don't claim to be an expert, but if I can help someone, I will.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ouesi said:


> I wouldn't worry about it really. Truth always outs. And the real person always leaks through eventually. I know I've had my eyes opened....
> And if someone is that willing to believe a lie about you, they're probably not your friend anyway.


This is true.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sproglet said:


> I do! Don't see much point making stuff up personally. I don't claim to be an expert, but if I can help someone, I will.


I didn't really mean making stuff up, I meant more forgetting to include something or perhaps saying stuff like "I've never once not taken my dog for 2 walks a day" when perhaps the poster has sometimes missed walks for duvet days when the weather is bad (I'm not for one minute knocking that before anyone shouts at me) or saying "I've never ever shouted at my dog" when they quite often do but don't want to admit it.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Oh good grief!
> What is this? Air all grievances before the year is out season or what?
> 
> I thought this was supposed to be the season of kindness... Geez! Not everyone is going to get along. That's OKAY! Not everyone gets along in real life either, and we don't have to respond to people who irritate us, or who we know are lying, or who whatever....


Now that is a good idea for a thread. Ding dong merrily on high, in heaven the bells are ringing. Ding dong merrily on high, on PF, the fur is flying.

While Shepherds watched their flocks by night the moderators were kept busy.

We wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year (apart from those on ignore of course).


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I read the post about sixstar getting banned when it was posted and although I still have no clue what actually happened or *how* she (maybe she’s a he then?..) deceived everyone, I couldn’t help but get curious about how did someone find out?? I mean, do people really do this - spend their time looking into strangers they met online and trying to confirm their identity etc?? Though I’m not entirely sure what you could possibly lie about to be banned from an online forum... I don’t really care if someone is pretending to be a man or a woman, or if they are 23 or 63. If they mostly give sound advice on topics I am interested in and contribute to interesting discussions, then it’s all good to me. It wouldn’t particularly bother me if they had 4 dogs or never owned one in their entire live. If their knowledge about a breed is good without owning one, then fair play to them. Banning people from a forum, unless they have been malicious to other members in any way, is a bit weird I think. You could simply name and shame publicly for other members to know what was the deception created and leave it up to the members to decide if they still wanted to interact with the person, or if the individual still wanted to take part in the forum discussions following the reveal of their “dirty little secret”... but that’s just my opinion.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Don't tell me you and Mrs Zee really live in Dagenham and have never met Santa Claus :Hilarious:Hilarious


Maybe they are the Santa Claus and Mrs Claus?! And they're on here making notes of who is naughty and who is nice...


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

shadowmare said:


> Maybe they are the Santa Claus and Mrs Claus?! And they're on here making notes of who is naughty and who is nice...


I think they are. Their dogs are actually reindeer in disguise :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

shadowmare said:


> Maybe they are the Santa Claus and Mrs Claus?! And they're on here making notes of who is naughty and who is nice...


Oh my word, I never thought of that. (Puts my nice hat on)


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Oh my word, I never thought of that. (Puts my nice hat on)


We need a photo of you in your nice hat for it to count though


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> We need a photo of you in your nice hat for it to count though


Oh


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

shadowmare said:


> I read the post about sixstar getting banned when it was posted and although I still have no clue what actually happened or *how* she (maybe she's a he then?..) deceived everyone, I couldn't help but get curious about how did someone find out?? I mean, do people really do this - spend their time looking into strangers they met online and trying to confirm their identity etc?? Though I'm not entirely sure what you could possibly lie about to be banned from an online forum... I don't really care if someone is pretending to be a man or a woman, or if they are 23 or 63.* If they mostly give sound advice on topics I am interested in and contribute to interesting discussions, then it's all good to m*e. It wouldn't particularly bother me if they had 4 dogs or never owned one in their entire live. If their knowledge about a breed is good without owning one, then fair play to them. Banning people from a forum, unless they have been malicious to other members in any way, is a bit weird I think. You could simply name and shame publicly for other members to know what was the deception created and leave it up to the members to decide if they still wanted to interact with the person, or if the individual still wanted to take part in the forum discussions following the reveal of their "dirty little secret"... but that's just my opinion.


People who get banned for impersonation generally don't fall into that category, in my long experience of many forums. The 'fake life' people who get banned aren't the ones who make little fibs, they tend to be ones who create entire fictional lives and pets just to get attention/deceive the forum. No idea why, it seems like a sad way to spend your life to me, but there you go. Usually they get found out because the fiction gets more and more outlandish and convoluted, until it reaches proportions where people start asking questions because it's starting to sound like a plotline even Hollyoaks would reject as too bizarre  We've had a number of these in cat chat over the years, and I've yet to see one contribute anything useful to serious threads.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Now that is a good idea for a thread. Ding dong merrily on high, in heaven the bells are ringing. Ding dong merrily on high, on PF, the fur is flying.
> 
> While Shepherds watched their flocks by night the moderators were kept busy.
> 
> We wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year (apart from those on ignore of course).


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious



shadowmare said:


> You could simply name and shame publicly for other members to know what was the deception created and leave it up to the members to decide i


Personally, I would absolutely love to publically name and shame certain members who act like you posted, especially when one of the members who has been banned and who was fairly popular, publically posted malicious messages on my wall, obviously not realising that I could, and did, delete those messages after sharing them with the other Mods.

However, what many people don't realise is that, as Mods, we are bound by confidentiality, so while we would love to shout from the rooftops what some of the banned members did to warrant being banned, we can't. :Muted


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> However, what many people don't realise is that, as Mods, we are bound by confidentiality, so while we would love to shout from the rooftops what some of the banned members did to warrant being banned, we can't. :Muted


Worst. Rule. EVER.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Identified as a mental health issue this Munchausens by internet takes many forms ..
Most often a fake illness but it can be a bad break up, a financial, housing, or even problem pet story , anything to get the attention and sympathy the person needs/craves..

http://www.smh.com.au/technology/te...nds-online-for-attention-20160623-gpq47n.html


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Don't tell me you and Mrs Zee really live in Dagenham and have never met Santa Claus :Hilarious:Hilarious


Close!..... Barking (mad) to be precise.

What's worse, I don't even have any dogs except those I've successfully managed to glue together using the hair collected from a local barber shop floor, a few metres of discarded chicken wirem and some butcher's old bones.

There's actually no such thing as a Sarplaninac either. Wiki just pays me to make stuff up for them.:Writing

As for MrsZee, I'm afraid I made her up as well. :Sorry She's really a six foot inflatable Michelin man. The tyre comany had been using it for a promo and then, when they had no more need of it, auctioned it off for charity. I bought the thing and then added a little make-up and painted a bra and a pair of knickers on to stop truck drivers thinking I was gay.:Shamefullyembarrased







But you're absolutely right about Santa...I have never met him.....not even as a kid.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Gemmaa said:


> Worst. Rule. EVER.


Nah, I'm just nosy:Smuggrin


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> Personally, I would absolutely love to publically name and shame certain members who act like you posted, especially when one of the members who has been banned and who was fairly popular, publically posted malicious messages on my wall, obviously not realising that I could, and did, delete those messages after sharing them with the other Mods.
> 
> However, what many people don't realise is that, as Mods, we are bound by confidentiality, so while we would love to shout from the rooftops what some of the banned members did to warrant being banned, we can't. :Muted


And the same has happened to me ! it's not always easy to stay professional and discreet I can tell you !


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> And the same has happened to me ! it's not always easy to stay professional and discreet I can tell you !


And we look like the bad guys when an "innocent, well-meaning, long term member" is banned. 

I've been keeping a low profile these past few days, because frankly, I''ve felt pretty sensitive. Certain things that have been posted, both on the forum and via PM recently have really made me feel like I'm a bad Mod and I have thought of leaving, either for good, or just to take a break. This might be virtual reality, but even the Mods are human and have feelings which can be hurt.

This isn't a flounce post - I'm not going anywhere - but it has taken some strength to keep coming back. :Lurking


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> And we look like the bad guys when an "innocent, well-meaning, long term member" is banned.
> 
> I've been keeping a low profile these past few days, because frankly, I''ve felt pretty sensitive. Certain things that have been posted, both on the forum and via PM recently have really made me feel like I'm a bad Mod and I have thought of leaving, either for good, or just to take a break. This might be virtual reality, but even the Mods are human and have feelings which can be hurt.
> 
> This isn't a flounce post - I'm not going anywhere - but I will be taking a back seat for a while.


*hugs* For what it's worth, as far as I am concerned, you've never been anything other than professional and fair. Being a moderator is a thankless task, but mainly because people don't realise how badly a forum can fall apart without good mods - which, thankfully, we have in abiundance here!


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> And we look like the bad guys when an "innocent, well-meaning, long term member" is banned.
> 
> I've been keeping a low profile these past few days, because frankly, I''ve felt pretty sensitive. Certain things that have been posted, both on the forum and via PM recently have really made me feel like I'm a bad Mod and I have thought of leaving, either for good, or just to take a break. This might be virtual reality, but even the Mods are human and have feelings which can be hurt.
> 
> This isn't a flounce post - I'm not going anywhere - but it has taken some strength to keep coming back. :Lurking


We don't see the other side of people as you do and I know I for one am far too trusting and take people at face value. All the mods do a really good job and I'm sure we all really appreciate what you all do.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> And we look like the bad guys when an "innocent, well-meaning, long term member" is banned.


Awww. Cheer up. I don't mind being banned at all.

In fact, I'll stayed_ 'banned'_ for just as long as you like.

How's that.:Singing


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> And we look like the bad guys when an "innocent, well-meaning, long term member" is banned.
> 
> I've been keeping a low profile these past few days, because frankly, I''ve felt pretty sensitive. Certain things that have been posted, both on the forum and via PM recently have really made me feel like I'm a bad Mod and I have thought of leaving, either for good, or just to take a break. This might be virtual reality, but even the Mods are human and have feelings which can be hurt.
> 
> This isn't a flounce post - I'm not going anywhere - but it has taken some strength to keep coming back. :Lurking


Oh please don't take it to heart, we do know that said member did something bad to warrant getting banned its just that we are also concerned about said member's health particularly at the time and so some of us hoped the ban would be temporary but of course we didn't see what those posts were.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

dorrit said:


> Identified as a mental health issue this Munchausens by internet takes many forms ..
> Most often a fake illness but it can be a bad break up, a financial, housing, or even problem pet story , anything to get the attention and sympathy the person needs/craves..
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/technology/te...nds-online-for-attention-20160623-gpq47n.html


Maybe we should just be grateful that its only on line! If anybody has had to deal with this in real life you know what a huge PITA it is! I remember one work colleague known as 'collapsible Kate' who frequently threw herself to the floor in a _faint_ due to her _health problems_. (and yes I may have been the one who coined the nickname and stepped over her in corridors but the point stands....unlike Kate!!:Hilarious).
At least we dont have to listen face to face to somebodies imaginary Jeremy Kyle moment.

Hopefully all the popular peeps who have been naughty will learn their lesson and come back to the forms.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> Another one I haven't seen in a while is @Dogless.


 . . . and @Little Zooey who I think had a bald hen as avatar.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Awww. Cheer up. I don't mind being banned at all.
> 
> In fact, I'll stayed_ 'banned'_ for just as long as you like.
> 
> How's that.:Singing


Thanks @Zaros  Deleted your duplicate post for you. 

@rottiepointerhouse , easier said than done, sometimes.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Awww. Cheer up. I don't mind being banned at all.
> 
> In fact, I'll stayed_ 'banned'_ for just as long as you like.
> 
> How's that.:Singing


I think you've found your comfort zone there !


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> And we look like the bad guys when an "innocent, well-meaning, long term member" is banned.
> 
> I've been keeping a low profile these past few days, because frankly, I''ve felt pretty sensitive. Certain things that have been posted, both on the forum and via PM recently have really made me feel like I'm a bad Mod and I have thought of leaving, either for good, or just to take a break. This might be virtual reality, but even the Mods are human and have feelings which can be hurt.
> 
> This isn't a flounce post - I'm not going anywhere - but it has taken some strength to keep coming back. :Lurking












I gave up and came out for a fat coffee, if that doesn't help then we need to bring out Lucille


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stuaz said:


> You also often find people who do this, once found out often come back as another poster and do it again, like its some sort of sickness or addiction to them.


Yeah, like the famous Tillysdream, anyone remember her and her many faces. I bet one on here does.................


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I didn't really mean making stuff up, I meant more forgetting to include something or perhaps saying stuff like "I've never once not taken my dog for 2 walks a day" when perhaps the poster has sometimes missed walks for duvet days when the weather is bad (I'm not for one minute knocking that before anyone shouts at me) or saying "I've never ever shouted at my dog" when they quite often do but don't want to admit it.


 But you wouldn't get banned for that (I'd hope not, anyway). Forgetting to include something - also known as 'lying by omission' - is not the same as premeditated lying I don't think. I know someone who could not tell the truth to save her life, and her whole life is a total fantasy. It obviously is an illness. Everyone knows this, and even the farrier who only sees her every 5/6 weeks said, 'You know what, I bet that Michelle can't even lie straight in bed', which I found quite apt!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> I think you've found your comfort zone there !


I just figured, as you can't ban an already banned member, I can pretty much do just about anything I please.:Joyful

There's also an added bonus too, especially for those who would have me exiled from this place...seeing me_ 'Banned' _they can breathe a hefty psychological sigh of relief. 

Won't they be confused and frustrated when they realise this '_Ban'_ hasn't had their desired effect.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

rona said:


> Yeah, like the famous Tillysdream, anyone remember her and her many faces. I bet one on here does.................


That's going back a few years! Back during the tink era  fun times....


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

shadowmare said:


> I read the post about sixstar getting banned when it was posted and although I still have no clue what actually happened or *how* she (maybe she's a he then?..) deceived everyone, I couldn't help but get curious about how did someone find out?? I mean, do people really do this - spend their time looking into strangers they met online and trying to confirm their identity etc?? Though I'm not entirely sure what you could possibly lie about to be banned from an online forum... I don't really care if someone is pretending to be a man or a woman, or if they are 23 or 63. If they mostly give sound advice on topics I am interested in and contribute to interesting discussions, then it's all good to me. It wouldn't particularly bother me if they had 4 dogs or never owned one in their entire live. If their knowledge about a breed is good without owning one, then fair play to them. Banning people from a forum, unless they have been malicious to other members in any way, is a bit weird I think. You could simply name and shame publicly for other members to know what was the deception created and leave it up to the members to decide if they still wanted to interact with the person, or if the individual still wanted to take part in the forum discussions following the reveal of their "dirty little secret"... but that's just my opinion.


 I agree; sensible post from you (as ever).

(Or maybe you're not sensible at all, maybe you're as mad as a hatter and just trying to convince us all of your good sense!!).


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Zaros said:


> I just figured, as you can't ban an already banned member, I can pretty much do just about anything I please.:Joyful
> 
> There's also an added bonus too, especially for those who would have me exiled from this place...seeing me_ 'Banned' _they can breathe a hefty psychological sigh of relief.
> 
> Won't they be confused and frustrated when they realise this '_Ban'_ hasn't had their desired effect.


And no-one is allowed to talk about you ! Win Win !


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I didn't know @Zaros was banned.  Does that include the dogs?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

This is quite a perky sort of thread, isn't it?  By which I mean good-natured and light-hearted.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Calvine said:


> I didn't know @Zaros was banned.  Does that include the dogs?


Confused.com! :Bored


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> Back during the tink era  fun times....


Do you remember Sammy?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Confused.com! :Bored


Just wondered if Zara and Oscar will still be appearing on the forum; or is it a blanket ban on the whole Zee family? 'The sins of the fathers' and all that?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

rona said:


> Do you remember Sammy?


I do, didn't there used to be a memorial sticky for her?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> I do, didn't there used to be a memorial sticky for her?


Yes. She was the brightest funniest member ever, and for a long time we didn't even know she was so ill


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Just wondered if Zara and Oscar will still be appearing on the forum; or is it a blanket ban on the whole Zee family? 'The sins of the fathers' and all that?


Noooooo! Not Mrs Zee I`m relying on Mrs Zee to tell us when we can seal watch! I was ever so slightly obsessed with seal watching last May, everyone should seal watch, in fact it should be compulsory! I don't think Zara and Oscar can be banned, I mean if they want to be on the forum they"ll be on the forum - who`s going to stop them


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Miss @DrPepper , @DT, LfL and so on.
Impersonation of TM was a joke, obviously, not like real trolling.
No one would be fooled to think it is real TM!!!
Remember times of @JudeJudy and so on visiting our forum?

We were allowed to have fun...then those " members" were vanished by own design.
I miss NF , miss so many funny , quirky personalities ...
Imagine a forum with all of them together ....

@Waterlily, @welshcrazy all those madcaps... Wherever you are...


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> That's going back a few years! Back during the tink era  fun times....


Shhhhh, I fear she might be like that horror film that if you say it's name three times it reappears and haunts you for eternity :Wideyed


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

This threads grown !

Has @havoc been mentioned?.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

3dogs2cats said:


> Noooooo! Not Mrs Zee I`m relying on Mrs Zee to tell us when we can seal watch! I was ever so slightly obsessed with seal watching last May, everyone should seal watch, in fact it should be compulsory! I don't think Zara and Oscar can be banned, I mean if they want to be on the forum they"ll be on the forum - who`s going to stop them


Oh yes seal watching kept me sane for a few weeks there and was one of the highlights of the forum year for me


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> This threads grown !
> 
> Has @havoc been mentioned?.


Yes earlier on. The only thing I can think is perhaps preparations for the expected grandchild are keeping her busy.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

ouesi said: ↑
Smokeybear is absolutely fine, I will let her know she was asked about 



cava14 una said:


> Very glad to hear that :Cat She has always been helpful if I contacted her for advice. Tell her Anne with the Beardies sends her best wishes


and kimthecat says hello too.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Oh yes seal watching kept me sane for a few weeks there and was one of the highlights of the forum year for me


Wasn`t it wonderful! Really hope we get to seal watch again next year.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Calvine said:


> I didn't know @Zaros was banned.  Does that include the dogs?





Calvine said:


> Just wondered if Zara and Oscar will still be appearing on the forum; or is it a blanket ban.





3dogs2cats said:


> I don't think Zara and Oscar can be banned, I mean if they want to be on the forum they"ll be on the forum - who`s going to stop them


Could I just remind you that it's against forum rules and regulations to talk about_ 'Banned' _members.:Muted

Zara and Oscar, however, are only banned in Denmark.

And we all know why that is, don't we kiddies.:Nailbiting

Makes one positively shudder.:Vomit


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> So you are talking about one person not "a lot" which sort of implies you know of several. I have only seen you challenge one person not "a lot" of people. I'm not really sure it matters that much to most people anyway. .


Strangely enough , the one who got banned who pretended to be an older person , I liked her . It didn't seem to matter . Its not as though . she was trying to con people out of money . 
I don't make stuff up as I'd forget my own lies .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Calvine said:


> Just wondered if Zara and Oscar will still be appearing on the forum; or is it a blanket ban on the whole Zee family? 'The sins of the fathers' and all that?


Well, his name says Banned, but he just liked your post! :Wacky


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I wonder if @Mrs Zee could be issued with a 'Ban Exemption' certificate; just because @Zaros has been evicted from the Big Brother House, I see no reason why Mrs Zee cannot post on behalf of her exemplary and blameless self and Oscar and Zara Zee.[/USER]


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> This threads grown !
> 
> Has @havoc been mentioned?.[/QUOTE
> Yep, by me! Tagged too!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, his name says Banned, but he just liked your post! :Wacky


Yep; but never mind, it's 17.50, so another ten minutes and it will be 'that time of day'! (Searches frantically for corkscrew.)
By 18.45 you won't care too much! (If you're owt like me anyway!).


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Zaros said:


> Awww. Cheer up. I don't mind being banned at all.
> 
> In fact, I'll stayed_ 'banned'_ for just as long as you like.
> 
> How's that.:Singing












You can't ban Zaros!

What am I going to do if there's no one else I can be rude to?

I'm devastated! ..... (has a fit of the vapours)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, his name says Banned, but he just liked your post! :Wacky


Even you and I can do it


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I know why don;t we all put banned under our names and watch the fallout as all the people who pretend to like us tell everyone they are so glad we have gone :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Yes I know I am being very childish today, don't worry I'm about to go for a long cold walk in the forest, that should bring me to my normal senses :Wacky


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

MontyMaude said:


> Shhhhh, I fear she might be like that horror film that if you say it's name three times it reappears and haunts you for eternity :Wideyed


Candyman


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I know why don;t we all put banned under our names and watch the fallout as all the people who pretend to like us tell everyone they are so glad we have gone :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Yes I know I am being very childish today, don't worry I'm about to go for a long cold walk in the forest, that should bring me to my normal senses :Wacky


If I were banned there would be a Pf rave  !!!
This is why they cannot ban me...
Raving intoxicated members and Mods might get seriously hurt and our dogs hate fireworks.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Calvine said:


> I wonder if @MRS Zee could be issued with a 'Ban Exemption' certificate; just because @Zaros has been evicted from the Big Brother House, I see no reason why Mrs Zee cannot post on behalf of her exemplary and blameless self and Oscar and Zara Zee.


I'm not here right now. In fact, I'm not quite sure where I am.

But I tell you what, if I ever find my way back, I'll get back to you. 

Here's hoping you have a really wonderful Christmas.:Happy



Magyarmum said:


> You can't ban Zaros!
> What am I going to do if there's no one else I can be rude to?
> I'm devastated! ..... (has a fit of the vapours)


I say old girl, steady on.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Thats right @rona start a revolution then bail out so we all get the blame :Joyful


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Candyman...

Was that the one where he'd appear behind people when they were looking in a mirror?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Thats right @rona start a revolution then bail out so we all get the blame :Joyful


What the F**K................


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

rona said:


> Yeah, like the famous Tillysdream, anyone remember her and her many faces. I bet one on here does.................


Now theres a username I haven't seen in ages.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rona said:


> What the F**K................


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> This threads grown !
> 
> Has @havoc been mentioned?.


Several times.

Along with how much I'm alleged to have wreaked across this forum.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I know why don;t we all put banned under our names and watch the fallout as all the people who pretend to like us tell everyone they are so glad we have gone :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Yes I know I am being very childish today, don't worry I'm about to go for a long cold walk in the forest, that should bring me to my normal senses :Wacky


No, that wouldn't work because we wouldn't be allowed to talk about you !


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry. Cannot stop myself.

Right now OH asked me to check on my mobile when his team plays....
Told him coolly I do not know where it is and carried on with this thread !!!
On my mobile


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> What the F**K................


You put banned under your avatar like @Zaros has and said to @Lurcherlad even you and I can do it so I suggested we all do it to see what the effect would be and next time I looked you had changed back to the usual comment under your avatar.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I can almost imagine General Chat imploding :Hilarious:Hilarious


I think that would depend on how many people have that person on Ignore so no, perhaps it wouldn't .


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> You put banned under your avatar like @Zaros has and said to @Lurcherlad even you and I can do it so I suggested we all do it to see what the effect would be and next time I looked you had changed back to the usual comment under your avatar.


Don't drag me into this,. I've taken a vow of silence, which will no doubt please everyone, and a vow of chastity, which will no doubt please MrsZee.:Meh

However, as God is my witness, I cannot tell a lie. Well.....I can  but in this instance, I saw exactly what she did. :Snaphappy


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sproglet said:


> I think they are. Their dogs are actually reindeer in disguise :Hilarious:Hilarious


It would be a pitifully poor disguise at that...:Meh

Here's Zara wondering if her bum would look big in this one.:Wacky


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

ouesi said:


> And if someone is that willing to believe a lie about you, they're probably not your friend anyway.


yes that's very true but sometimes people tend to exaggerate the "lies" told about them to gain sympathy from other members.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

well I def miss L4L and her updates regarding her life and customers, plus her wise words
some of the others i have on ignore so i have no idea when they might have been banned nor whatfor
@Zaros you cannot be banned cos i rely on you to be my stoopid, daft side 
and, i can honestly say, I dont lie nor do i embelish, Im too thick to tell a lie, I would forget what i had said in the first place
as for embellishing, i have enough going on in RL, most of it crap, why would i want to embellish or exaggerate it into more crap??


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@MrsPhas I didn't mind L4L . She really cared about dogs and passionate about passing on info about training . 

What was nice about joining here was seeing old faces from the other forum who had left . I was a bit pissed that no one told me about PF .
Why would they do that ? :Hilarious


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> And the same has happened to me ! it's not always easy to stay professional and discreet I can tell you !


I'm yet to have any outright abusive PMs, had a fair few that are just rude, but nothing nasty.



StormyThai said:


> View attachment 336734
> 
> 
> I gave up and came out for a fat coffee, if that doesn't help then *we need to bring out Lucille*
> View attachment 336735


A Lucille for every mod this Christmas!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm yet to have any outright abusive PMs, had a fair few that are just rude, but nothing nasty.
> 
> A Lucille for every mod this Christmas!


Sorry to show my ignorance but who is Lucille?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> Sorry to show my ignorance but who is Lucille?


It's from The Walking Dead, a really nasty character called Negan has a baseball bat with barb wire wrapped around it, he calls her Lucille & anyone who disagrees with him gets to make acquaintance with her:Nailbiting


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> It's from The Walking Dead, a really nasty character called Negan has a baseball bat with barb wire wrapped around it, he calls her Lucille & anyone who disagrees with him gets to make acquaintance with her:Nailbiting


Oooohh, lovely ! Just what I need !


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> yes that's very true but sometimes people tend to exaggerate the "lies" told about them to gain sympathy from other members.


Yup. People attempt to gain sympathy and attention in all sorts of ways. 
On the one hand I tend to be "so what" about it. Some people are more needy in the attention department than others, and if they need to embellish or advertise that need in some way in order to gain attention, so what? It's no skin off my back, doesn't affect me one way or another. There are those who have the attention to give, and are happy to, no biggie.

On the other hand, I can't stand seeing good, kind, people being duped. But then I remember a very wise saying about lies. Lies don't exist just by being told. Someone also has to agree to believe the lie. Lying is a cooperative act. We don't like thinking about deception that way, but it's true.

I've learned to trust my gut online especially, and if I get a weird vibe, to keep it in mind when interacting with that person. And like I said, truth really does always out, and my gut hasn't steered me wrong yet...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Yup. People attempt to gain sympathy and attention in all sorts of ways.
> On the one hand I tend to be "so what" about it. Some people are more needy in the attention department than others, and if they need to embellish or advertise that need in some way in order to gain attention, so what? It's no skin off my back, doesn't affect me one way or another. There are those who have the attention to give, and are happy to, no biggie.
> 
> On the other hand, I can't stand seeing good, kind, people being duped. But then I remember a very wise saying about lies. Lies don't exist just by being told. Someone also has to agree to believe the lie. Lying is a cooperative act. We don't like thinking about deception that way, but it's true.
> ...


Lucky you. I remember banned.members who were quite accomplished conmen with nasty intentions and caused real damage.
On contrary, professional conmen could mask themselves really well.
Scammers are not at all easy to spot.
Only amateurish efforts of bored trolls are fairly easy to sniff out.
I am fairly naive, got duped there twice, fortunately nothing of substance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> I am fairly naive, got duped there twice, fortunately nothing of substance.


Perhaps just less cynical than I am


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I can truly say that I have never posted anything on any forum that isn’t true..... Does that make me weird? I’ve always been rather WYSIWYG


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> I can truly say that I have never posted anything on any forum that isn't true..... Does that make me weird? I've always been rather WYSIWYG


Same here but they won't believe me. OH could back me up but they wouldn't believe him either. He actually came on here once to put someone right


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> I can truly say that I have never posted anything on any forum that isn't true..... Does that make me weird? I've always been rather WYSIWYG


Me neither !


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> @Zaros you cannot be banned cos i rely on you to be my stoopid, daft side


I wish I could help. But, to be honest, I think I've just had a bit of a late wake up call regarding my sense of mischief and how it often affects people.

Yesterday I was told that if I wanted to instill a greater feeling of self-worth in myself, I shouldn't dress for the job I have. Instead I should dress for the job I wanted.
So today I showed up for work as a Teletubby.....and got sacked.:Meh

The longer I live, the more complicated my life seems to be.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

grumpy goby said:


> That's going back a few years! Back during the tink era  fun times....


Was that posters full name something like TinkTinkTinkabelle? Kept many hamsters and was from the North east of England?


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm totally oblivious to all who've been recently banned. I clearly don't read enough of the juicy threads to keep up with the gossip!

I miss @Muttly, I hope she's doing ok. I tend not to notice people have gone missing until they return...and then I realise I'd missed them without realising, and I'm glad they're back 

Oh! @KatieandOliver has been a bit quiet lately; I've seen her here and there but I miss her.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

Calvine said:


> I wonder if @Mrs Zee could be issued with a 'Ban Exemption' certificate; just because @Zaros has been evicted from the Big Brother House, I see no reason why Mrs Zee cannot post on behalf of her exemplary and blameless self and Oscar and Zara Zee.[/USER]


I refuse to even know the man most of the time, so don´t get me involved into any of his shanagans. I will also withhold all the rights to post on Oscar and Zara and my exemplary me, no matter what the selfbanning madman does around de house. I actually thought he was banned. For that he should be banned for real mods, do your job and ban him, and be proper sisters of mercy.








.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

She was on yesterday with some photos of Oliver in the snow but you're right, she's not on as often. Maybe it's because she's moved.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

rona said:


> Do you remember Sammy?


I didn't have the pleasure of talking to her on here. @noushka05 told me about her though. Username minigirl or have I got the wrong one?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

danielled said:


> I didn't have the pleasure of talking to her on here. @noushka05 told me about her though. Username minigirl or have I got the wrong one?


No you are right


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

rona said:


> No you are right


Got the right one then.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

sesmo said:


> Was that posters full name something like TinkTinkTinkabelle? Kept many hamsters and was from the North east of England?


There was a Tinktinktinkabelle, quite strange, no matter what advice (sound advice) she was given she would have a reason to reject it and then became quite fractious about it.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> I read the post about sixstar getting banned when it was posted and although I still have no clue what actually happened or *how* she (maybe she's a he then?..) deceived everyone, I couldn't help but get curious about how did someone find out?? I mean, do people really do this - spend their time looking into strangers they met online and trying to confirm their identity etc??


I haven't said this before and I'm not really sure whether I'm really allowed too (mods please feel free to remove, I won't be offended) but it was me that stumbled across Sixstar ..... and believe me, it was a pure fluke stumble! I don't have time to sit stalking anyone, unless it's for secret santa 

Just minding my own business browsing the internet and you spot something and think "hmmmm that can't be right" so you look a bit more and see more things that leave you feeling "oo-oh this definitely isn't right".

I won't go into the ins and outs of everything but I went to her first with what I found as we had been "friends" chatting every day in PM for the best part of two years ! She never replied. It was a good week before I went to the mods with it, although I never went asking for her to be banned, just really for guidance as I didn't know what to do.

I considered her a friend and that's what's so hurtful. I shared personal things with her, consoled her when she told me stories about the dogs needing surgeries etc and even though she is not who she led me (everyone) to believe, I still miss chatting with her. And I did genuinely adore her dogs, even though most didn't ever exist and hand on heart, I was worried about her mental health or whatever it was that led to this made up fantasy. I do genuinely hope she (the real she) is ok.

I did not set out to stalk anyone and even now I wish I'd never stumbled across that original thing and I won't be dishing out all the info to anyone (so please no one ask). Although her online life was not real, she is still a person and I would never want to do that to anybody.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Cat-fishing is such an odd thing.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Cat-fishing is such an odd thing.


I must be old. Had to look up what cat fishing was :Shamefullyembarrased

Purely hypothetical (it never happened) but should a long term member ever post saying their dog or whatever needed treatment they couldn't afford, or their house has burnt down and they'd lost everything, I know there are so many lovely members on here that would want to help as much as they could.

And that on its own lies the issue with fake on-line personas, people would rally together (like so many did sending the lovely Nettles flowers) giving to someone who isn't real.

The whole thing has been a real eye opener for me. I'm obviously very naive as I trust people to be telling the truth as it's the way I live my life. Yes I'm getting older and I get confused/forgetful about minor details some days but I've never said anything intentionally that was a outright lie.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> I haven't said this before and I'm not really sure whether I'm really allowed too (mods please feel free to remove, I won't be offended) but it was me that stumbled across Sixstar ..... and believe me, it was a pure fluke stumble! I don't have time to sit stalking anyone, unless it's for secret santa
> 
> Just minding my own business browsing the internet and you spot something and think "hmmmm that can't be right" so you look a bit more and see more things that leave you feeling "oo-oh this definitely isn't right".
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I wasn't being nosy, just was a bit curious as I couldn't really imagine what sort of deception would require a ban and haven't seen any controversial threads or posts lately, but at the same time, I came to PF some time later than sixstar so wasn't sure if there was something to do with very old posts and some sort of history!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> I haven't said this before and I'm not really sure whether I'm really allowed too (mods please feel free to remove, I won't be offended) but it was me that stumbled across Sixstar ..... and believe me, it was a pure fluke stumble! I don't have time to sit stalking anyone, unless it's for secret santa
> 
> Just minding my own business browsing the internet and you spot something and think "hmmmm that can't be right" so you look a bit more and see more things that leave you feeling "oo-oh this definitely isn't right".
> 
> ...


This has made me so sad. I'm so sorry that you have lost a friend, but I'm also so sorry for SS.

I really hope she is OK, and has some real life emotional support. I think it's very easy for people to judge (WM, I most certainly don't mean you, I mean generically), but also forget that some people simply don't have a support network. If pretending you have some dogs and helping others out helps you, then I say crack on.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> I considered her a friend and that's what's so hurtful.


3 times I thought I had friends, 3 times I found they were nothing of the sort.
I confide to no one online unless I've met them in the flesh now.

Mine have all turned out to be nasty people, SS didn't ever seem to hurt anyone.
We had another person like SS a while back and they came back to the forum after a time and were excepted back without too much hassle. Let's hope SS can too


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

rona said:


> SS didn't ever seem to hurt anyone.


@Westie Mum just said she was very hurt 

But yeah, I get it. It seems harmless enough pretending you have a dog that you don't. Well, harmless but also kind of sad. If nothing else, we probably shouldn't enable the deception once we know it's going on as certainly it's not healthy.

I think we have more of that going on though than we realize.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Westie Mum said:


> I must be old. Had to look up what cat fishing was :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> Purely hypothetical (it never happened) but should a long term member ever post saying their dog or whatever needed treatment they couldn't afford, or their house has burnt down and they'd lost everything, I know there are so many lovely members on here that would want to help as much as they could.
> 
> ...


I think it all sounds very sad, she gave such great advice & was so supportive to other members that I really think it is such a shame. So sorry to hear that that you were let down but I also hope she is ok.

But ... from what you have posted there must be a sense of betrayal for you if you were close & confided in her. I think sometimes it can hurt alot as we can feel so let down by people. I am another person that assumes people are telling the truth as I just can't imagine why people lie about certain things .... but unfortunately they do.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> Fair enough. I wasn't being nosy, just was a bit curious as I couldn't really imagine what sort of deception would require a ban and haven't seen any controversial threads or posts lately, but at the same time, I came to PF some time later than sixstar so wasn't sure if there was something to do with very old posts and some sort of history!


I debated whether to post or not but I didn't want someone sat there thinking I was some stalking weirdo cause I'm really not, although I'm sure there are some people like that out there !



MiffyMoo said:


> I really hope she is OK, and has some real life emotional support


Me too, I honestly do hope she is ok.



rona said:


> 3 times I thought I had friends, 3 times I found they were nothing of the sort.
> I confide to no one online unless I've met them in the flesh now.


I've only ever met Lilylass but yes I won't make the same mistakes again!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I think we have more of that going on though than we realize.


We do ? :Jawdrop Oh good god, I'm never speaking to anyone again


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I think we probably also need to change subject slightly/generalise rather than person specific, as the thread is probably close to being locked ..... so I’ll apologise in advance if that happens :Sorry


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> We do ? :Jawdrop Oh good god, I'm never speaking to anyone again


:Hilarious

You don't have to go that far . Just don't agree to meet any PFers in real life.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> We do ? :Jawdrop Oh good god, I'm never speaking to anyone again


LOL, don't get me wrong, I think the majority of posters are genuine, but we do have ones who post things that make me go "hmmm." And then you see a sort of pattern emerging, and that's when you step back and really evaluate your interactions with them.

I'm old enough to remember a time before the internet, and I have to say, sometimes some of the stuff people make public does make me cringe a little. I don't think there is anything wrong with being a little more discerning about what we share and who we share it with


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

I also think that the majority of people making up stories/dogs/lives on a forum like this are completely harmless and not doing it for malicious reasons. No, I don't think it's healthy or something that we should enable, but I don't think it's necessarily dangerous to other members. Just someone who is miserable in their life and feels a little better making one up on-line. Some people get lost in books or movies, some people create them


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious
> 
> You don't have to go that far . Just don't agree to meet any PFers in real life.


I have to jump in here and say that it's not always dreadful. I met up with @Sairy back in the summer, and since then we have become FB friends. I think she must have picked up on something a few days ago, but she sent me a PM and I ended up unloading everything onto her. Honestly, I was in a really dark place, and if it hadn't been for meeting someone as kind and caring as her, I'm not sure what kind of stupid thing I may have done.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

ouesi said:


> LOL, don't get me wrong, I think the majority of posters are genuine, but we do have ones who post things that make me go "hmmm." And then you see a sort of pattern emerging, and that's when you step back and really evaluate your interactions with them.


I'm spotting it more now, I never noticed before  one in particular posting about her dogs when they aren't hers and she never says that in posts till pushed and then makes out like I'm in the wrong. I'm just ignoring her posts in future.



ouesi said:


> I'm old enough to remember a time before the internet


See !!!!! That's exactly why I thought you were an older lady 

I vaguely remember it  but yeah, shocking what people post on FB etc, it's like a slanging match between families made public some times :Jawdrop


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> I think we probably also need to change subject slightly/generalise rather than person specific, as the thread is probably close to being locked ..... so I'll apologise in advance if that happens :Sorry


Yes, thin ice ! But I think you needed to share that.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Some posters in the past NEVER posted pics of their dogs which I always find a bit suspicious in itself and some of those are the people mentioned in this thread. I mean we're on a pet forum and I don't particularly understand not wanting to join in on picture threads or the lighthearted friendly threads but I guess in regards to one at least it makes sense why no pictures were ever posted. Some would only appear it seems for controversial threads to stir up trouble & offer unsolicited advice.

I can't say unless it's made glaringly obvious though I ever notice if someone has disappeared or been banned 



Westie Mum said:


> I haven't said this before and I'm not really sure whether I'm really allowed too (mods please feel free to remove, I won't be offended) but it was me that stumbled across Sixstar ..... and believe me, it was a pure fluke stumble! I don't have time to sit stalking anyone, unless it's for secret santa
> 
> Just minding my own business browsing the internet and you spot something and think "hmmmm that can't be right" so you look a bit more and see more things that leave you feeling "oo-oh this definitely isn't right".
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry you lost a close friendship @Westie Mum. A similar thing happened to me on here and whilst that member wasn't banned ( she left on her own accord after being heavily criticized for some of her decisions ) I did feel some sort of betrayal, and even self pity in that I spent all that time offering advice, help, friendship and the member wasn't the type of person I thought they was.

It's so odd as well, because some people are so convincing. For example with Sixstar. She used to be a regular poster in the Crufts threads & show us all the haul she'd come back with, so if that was genuine it really is troubling to hear she was doing all that without actually owning dogs or whatever.....
There was one lady on another forum I used to belong to who really shocked the community at the time when it was found out she wasn't really ill and dying from a terminal illness. Of course, these people ARE ill in some respects, but it's sad that their illness and lies does effect those around them even if we are all strangers. People were sending this lady cards/flowers, really caring about her and concerned with her welfare


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> I'm just ignoring her posts in future.


It's a good policy 

There was a poster I had my suspicions about since they joined, something just not right. (And yes, @Dogloverlou no pictures of their pets ever). I made a couple comments, made me look like the bad guy, so I just went the ignore route. Sure enough, true colors came out and they got banned. And I saved myself a whole lot of stress and drama by just letting it go and letting things sort themselves out as they always tend to do.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I also think that the majority of people making up stories/dogs/lives on a forum like this are completely harmless and not doing it for malicious reasons. No, I don't think it's healthy or something that we should enable, but I don't think it's necessarily dangerous to other members. Just someone who is miserable in their life and feels a little better making one up on-line. Some people get lost in books or movies, some people create them


That's the thing though, those people would probably be liked in a place like this just telling the truth. I know SS would have been.



MiffyMoo said:


> I have to jump in here and say that it's not always dreadful. I met up with @Sairy back in the summer, and since then we have become FB friends. I think she must have picked up on something a few days ago, but she sent me a PM and I ended up unloading everything onto her. Honestly, I was in a really dark place, and if it hadn't been for meeting someone as kind and caring as her, I'm not sure what kind of stupid thing I may have done.


I think it's different once you've met someone in real life. They then become a real life friend who you would naturally confide in. I'm glad she was there for you when you needed someone. That's a lovely friendship x


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

MiffyMoo said:


> I have to jump in here and say that it's not always dreadful. I met up with @Sairy back in the summer, and since then we have become FB friends. I think she must have picked up on something a few days ago, but she sent me a PM and I ended up unloading everything onto her. Honestly, I was in a really dark place, and if it hadn't been for meeting someone as kind and caring as her, I'm not sure what kind of stupid thing I may have done.


 Im sorry to hear you were so down . I thought you'd been a bit quiet lately .

You know, if you ever feel that bad again , just put out a post or message on PF or contact one of us direct , there's usually someone around even in the early hours .


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> LOL, don't get me wrong, I think the majority of posters are genuine, but we do have ones who post things that make me go "hmmm." And then you see a sort of pattern emerging, and that's when you step back and really evaluate your interactions with them.
> 
> I'm old enough to remember a time before the internet, and I have to say, sometimes some of the stuff people make public does make me cringe a little. I don't think there is anything wrong with being a little more discerning about what we share and who we share it with


Oh for sure! There are a few threads as of late that have made me step back and just avoid because I get so many red flags pop up.

And yep, again, some of the things people make public I find myself quite shocked by. I started a FB page but only ever post about dogs, it was created to follow breed specific groups/pages etc & that's more than fine with me. I don't have nothing other than my name as public info.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Some posters in the past NEVER posted pics of their dogs which I always find a bit suspicious in itself


Ditto, I always thought it strange as well. I know I'm not the most prolific of photo posters, but that's because the majority of my photos suck, but absolutely no photos does make you wonder.



Dogloverlou said:


> it's sad that their illness and lies does effect those around them even if we are all strangers. People were sending this lady cards/flowers, really caring about her and concerned with her welfare


It's perfectly natural to get involved in people's lives. Look how long we spend on here; it's impossible not to feel an emotional connection to the more frequent posters. I remember a thread a while ago where we all agreed that we grieve when one of the regular dogs, who we feel that we know so well, dies. It's the same thing really.


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> I'm spotting it more now, I never noticed before  one in particular posting about her dogs when they aren't hers and she never says that in posts till pushed and then makes out like I'm in the wrong. I'm just ignoring her posts in future.
> 
> See !!!!! That's exactly why I thought you were an older lady
> 
> I vaguely remember it  but yeah, shocking what people post on FB etc, it's like a slanging match between families made public some times :Jawdrop


I recently deactivated my facebook - I do plan to go back on there after a week or so, but every now and then I have to get some time away, since it can get very negative on there  I mostly post pictures of the dogs/snow/baking.

I worry sometimes about how I appear online as I'm quite cautious about the amount of detail I share about my life. I wouldn't lie (I see no reason to, but I think people who do create these lives do it out of a craving for support and maybe acceptance they don't get in real life?), but I was burned quite badly when I was only 14 and didn't really realise yet how dangerous the internet can be. I met who I thought was a good friend online, I spent hours every evening talking to them online, and as we got closer I shared a lot of personal stuff with her. Things got weird (I won't go into detail, it's a very long story!) and it turned out she was a woman in her 40's who was essentially internet stalking me. It was very sad, it took me a while to disentangle myself from it all, and so now I'm a lot more cautious and private with my online presence.

But if anyone is ever in doubt about me, do feel free to ask! I know it can be difficult to be sure sometimes and due to that whole episode when I was 14, I think it's better to be cautious


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

The only reason I have an FB page is so that I can open links to FB pages. There's absolutely nothing on my page.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I've come to the conclusion that I'm slightly dim and far too trusting as I never see what is glaringly obvious to others it seems. I'm getting slightly more wary of newcomers who seem to have an odd posting style though I often put it down to English not being their first language, there's one at the moment I'm findling slightly odd.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, thin ice ! But I think you needed to share that.


:Kiss And I've had enough of slipping on real life ice these last two days !



Dogloverlou said:


> She used to be a regular poster in the Crufts threads & show us all the haul she'd come back with


No haul photos ever posted 



Dogloverlou said:


> People were sending this lady cards/flowers, really caring about her and concerned with her welfare


That's awful  I've posted myself in general threads about my mother in laws lung cancer, something I cannot imagine for one minute someone making up! Must have been truly heartbreaking for all those involved


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> The only reason I have an FB page is so that I can open links to FB pages. There's absolutely nothing on my page.


Only a tiny bit on mine too. Only joined so I could visit the village page that was set up a few years ago so I could keep in touch what was going on when we were away (and I'm terminally nosy) I'm now reconsidering that as another system has been set up called Nextdoor which is only for people who live in the village and can only be seen by villagers. There are a lot of older people in the village who don't trust FB and wouldn't join and were missing out on up to date info. It's been especially helpful during the bad weather.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

That sounds a good idea!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> Ditto, I always thought it strange as well. I know I'm not the most prolific of photo posters, but that's because the majority of my photos suck, but absolutely no photos does make you wonder.


I always think if your computer savvy enough to get online then surely you can post a photo. Plus personally I think I have the prettiest dogs in the world so love to show them off! Ok, maybe not Lucy she's a bit bat eared, but I still post her photos :Hilarious



MiffyMoo said:


> It's perfectly natural to get involved in people's lives. Look how long we spend on here; it's impossible not to feel an emotional connection to the more frequent posters. I remember a thread a while ago where we all agreed that we grieve when one of the regular dogs, who we feel that we know so well, dies. It's the same thing really.


As a dog lover, I think it's natural to feel sadness when one dies, especially when you've shared moments of their life through PF. And some dogs you get a soft spot for, again completely natural IMO.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

ais_rose said:


> worry sometimes about how I appear online as I'm quite cautious about the amount of detail I share about my life. I wouldn't lie (I see no reason to, but I think people who do create these lives do it out of a craving for support and maybe acceptance they don't get in real life?), but I was burned quite badly when I was only 14 and didn't really realise yet how dangerous the internet can be. I met who I thought was a good friend online, I spent hours every evening talking to them online, and as we got closer I shared a lot of personal stuff with her. Things got weird (I won't go into detail, it's a very long story!) and it turned out she was a woman in her 40's who was essentially internet stalking me. It was very sad, it took me a while to disentangle myself from it all, and so now I'm a lot more cautious and private with my online presence.


No wonder you are cautious :Jawdrop As a parent of adults now, but when they were teenagers me and OH took it in turns to go through their msn chat logs, myspace etc to make sure we were in the loop about who they were talking too. If they didn't agree to their chat logs being saved (it was an automatic thing) then they were not allowed the internet. Simple.

I did the girls, OH did the boys. I did not want to view the boys naughty websites  but every computer was checked weekly and their Ethernet port ( we had a wired system throughout the house then) was disconnected if they deleted anything!



Dogloverlou said:


> And yep, again, some of the things people make public I find myself quite shocked by. I started a FB page but only ever post about dogs, it was created to follow breed specific groups/pages etc & that's more than fine with me. I don't have nothing other than my name as public info.





ais_rose said:


> I recently deactivated my facebook - I do plan to go back on there after a week or so, but every now and then I have to get some time away, since it can get very negative on there  I mostly post pictures of the dogs/snow/baking.





Mirandashell said:


> The only reason I have an FB page is so that I can open links to FB pages. There's absolutely nothing on my page.


My FB is so sad and lonely that the new 'year in view' or whatever they were called, didn't have enough posts to create a video apparently :Shamefullyembarrased

I use FB messenger to keep in hourly contact with our daughter and twin grandsons in the Isle of Man as video, chats etc are free, but other than that, I rarely post anything.

I keep my life private in that sense. I'm a letting agent, I do not need my 150+ tenants trying to add me or work acquaintances .... my work and home life are seperated at all costs !


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> I always think if your computer savvy enough to get online then surely you can post a photo. Plus personally I think I have the prettiest dogs in the world so love to show them off! Ok, maybe not Lucy she's a bit bat eared, but I still post her photos :Hilarious


OI! You leave Lucy's bat ears alone, they're gorgeous! Although I don't think it's any secret that I'm still trying to figure out where both you and @Nonnie live so I can steal Ned and Oscar. I already know where @Kimmikins lives, so she needs to keep a sharp eye out for someone swooping in to relieve her of Scrumpy...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

MiffyMoo said:


> but absolutely no photos does make you wonder.


*twirls moustache, flips cape and shiftily sneaks out of thread*:Shifty



Westie Mum said:


> I always think if your computer savvy enough to get online then surely you can post a photo. .


so you say!!:Bag
TBH though I never tried that hard, just not a photo person! I have no puppy pictures to speak of and the only decent pictures of my dogs exist on my best friends phone...even my avatar pic was taken by my friend....at her house...wearing one of her cats jumpers....and was uploaded by her!:Hilarious
Although if I have made my dogs up so consistently for the last 9-10 years then I deserve a free pass for effort!!LOL


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> *twirls moustache, flips cape and shiftily sneaks out of thread*:Shifty


Yeah, we're side eyeing you! Now I get to use my favourite emoji :Shifty


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Some posters in the past NEVER posted pics of their dogs which I always find a bit suspicious in itself and some of those are the people mentioned in this thread.





MiffyMoo said:


> Ditto, I always thought it strange as well. I know I'm not the most prolific of photo posters, but that's because the majority of my photos suck, but absolutely no photos does make you wonder.





Westie Mum said:


> I always think if your computer savvy enough to get online then surely you can post a photo.


You all do realise that this is SDH 

I'm sure she's pretty much as she seems


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I remember a supplier I barely knew saying 'I looked you up on FB but couldn't find you'. 'Why did you look?' 'Just to see what you get up to'. 

:Wideyed

I reported it to my manager who reported to his who gave him a lecture on appropriate behaviour towards the customer's female employees!


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Sometimes asking things anonymously is nice. 
My recent thread - I wouldn't dare ask actual people who know us both because rumours spread, everyone sticks their nose in, people start telling you about that time he/she was seen with this or that person, I'd hate to tar someone's reputation and makes a complicated situation even worse.

If only you could know what people really think of you :Hilarious


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

rona said:


> You all do realise that this is SDH
> 
> I'm sure she's pretty much as she seems


Oh wow, I certainly never thought of her when saying that!!! We can't afford to lose her, she is the font of all knowledge when it comes to, well, everything. But no, it definitely wasn't her


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

ShibaPup said:


> If only you could know what people really think of you :Hilarious


I'd rather not know!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> I have to jump in here and say that it's not always dreadful. I met up with @Sairy back in the summer, and since then we have become FB friends. I think she must have picked up on something a few days ago, but she sent me a PM and I ended up unloading everything onto her. Honestly, I was in a really dark place, and if it hadn't been for meeting someone as kind and caring as her, I'm not sure what kind of stupid thing I may have done.


I'm sorry you've been in a bit of a bad place lately. But lovely that you've met Sairy and have been able to form a friendship outside of the forum. I have met @Hanwombat many times now and consider her a real life friend too. We've pretty much spoken everyday over PM for the past couple of years!  And whilst we don't hang out socially or anything ( other than walking our dogs ), it's just nice to have someone on the same wavelength as yourself and you can share day to day things with.

It's uplifting really when you hear of how good forums such as this can be. The trolls and argumentative type really are the minority and I think we have quite a good solid community here


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm sorry you've been in a bit of a bad place lately. But lovely that you've met Sairy and have been able to form a friendship outside of the forum. I have met @Hanwombat many times now and consider her a real life friend too. We've pretty much spoken everyday over PM for the past couple of years!  And whilst we don't hang out socially or anything ( other than walking our dogs ), it's just nice to have someone on the same wavelength as yourself and you can share day to day things with.
> 
> It's uplifting really when you hear of how good forums such as this can be. The trolls and argumentative type really are the minority and I think we have quite a good solid community here


The best is being able to talk, non-stop, about the dogs and have your stories received with enthusiasm, rather than rolled eyes and "you talk about your dogs too much".


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> Nonnie live so I can steal Ned


I know this 

How much is it worth?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> The best is being able to talk, non-stop, about the dogs and have your stories received with enthusiasm, rather than rolled eyes and "you talk about your dogs too much".


Exactly. I remember talking with @Pappychi at Crufts too literally non stop with barely pauses for breath about all things dog whilst her poor BF stood silently beside her looking at us both as if we were speaking an alien language :Hilarious


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

rona said:


> I know this
> 
> How much is it worth?


Lola? You can have Lola. Please take Lola!

Only joking, she's my very opinionated little girl, but she's not going anywhere


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Westie Mum said:


> I haven't said this before and I'm not really sure whether I'm really allowed too (mods please feel free to remove, I won't be offended) but it was me that stumbled across Sixstar ..... and believe me, it was a pure fluke stumble! I don't have time to sit stalking anyone, unless it's for secret santa
> 
> Just minding my own business browsing the internet and you spot something and think "hmmmm that can't be right" so you look a bit more and see more things that leave you feeling "oo-oh this definitely isn't right".
> 
> ...


I appreciate your explanation and if mods see fit to remove, I'm glad I got to read it. Sixstar helped me a lot over the years and I've struggled with what's happened. Thank you. It must have been very difficult and upsetting for you.

I hope she is well. Im sure her food indexes and posts will continue to help others. She certainly knew her stuff.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

MiffyMoo said:


> The best is being able to talk, non-stop, about the dogs and have your stories received with enthusiasm, rather than rolled eyes and "you talk about your dogs too much".


Ohh yes, I often see people's eyes start to glaze over when I start wittering on about my dogs past and present. It is nice to witter to my hearts content on here (well at least I can't see the eyes glazing over)


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> :Kiss And I've had enough of slipping on real life ice these last two days !
> 
> No haul photos ever posted
> 
> That's awful  I've posted myself in general threads about my mother in laws lung cancer, something I cannot imagine for one minute someone making up! Must have been truly heartbreaking for all those involved


Oh!  Well, so much for me paying attention lol. She certainly knew all the good bargains/deals to be had that's for sure! 

Yes it was heartbreaking. I wasn't as involved as some other posters but it really shook the community up and a lot of mistrust was floating about after that as you can imagine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh I love my FB, but, I'm also very stingy about who I friend  

At least on FB I have a little more control over who sees what. Not that I put anything other than things that would be public anyway. But it's nice to share articles, get recipe ideas and stay up on what is happening in the community. 

But on a forum like this, anyone can google and find it, find pictures, read posts, without ever even creating an account. And I don't know if you ever pay attention to who's online on the front page, but it's always more non-members viewing the forum than members.... Kind of creepy if you think about it


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> The best is being able to talk, non-stop, about the dogs and have your stories received with enthusiasm, rather than rolled eyes and "you talk about your dogs too much".


You can talk about Dex and Lola as much as you want because this is a pet forum. Oddly enough, I am yet to be told by PF members that I talk about cars too much.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

FeelTheBern said:


> You can talk about Dex and Lola as much as you want because this is a pet forum. Oddly enough, I am yet to be told by PF members that I talk about cars too much.


Except when you threaten to nick them when certain members are silly enough to go on holiday...


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> OI! You leave Lucy's bat ears alone, they're gorgeous! Although I don't think it's any secret that I'm still trying to figure out where both you and @Nonnie live so I can steal Ned and Oscar. I already know where @Kimmikins lives, so she needs to keep a sharp eye out for someone swooping in to relieve her of Scrumpy...


Ha-ha, she hates having her photo taken anyway, she actually hides when the camera/phone comes out like it's zapping her remaining youth  but in real life she doesn't look all ears, on photos she does 

I can quite positively say that you'd soon bring Oscar back 



rona said:


> You all do realise that this is SDH
> 
> I'm sure she's pretty much as she seems


SDH has posted at least one photo before  I remember one in a thread about lazy days or something and she posted a photo of her cat at home chillin



Mirandashell said:


> I remember a supplier I barely knew saying 'I looked you up on FB but couldn't find you'. 'Why did you look?' 'Just to see what you get up to'.
> 
> :Wideyed
> 
> I reported it to my manager who reported to his who gave him a lecture on appropriate behaviour towards the customer's female employees!


Yep, exactly! I think FB is a must go-to for younger ones. If you vaguely bumped into someone once, you add them to FB  they think it's the norm, whereas slightly older people think it's not !

I leave friends requests sat there and pretend I have no idea where to find them  (ok so I guess that's technically a lie, but only to save the feelings of not telling someone to bog off!)


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Kimmikins said:


> *I'm totally oblivious to all who've been recently banned*. I clearly don't read enough of the juicy threads to keep up with the gossip!
> .


Me too and I've been around!!

I am very private now about FB - I have two accounts but only because I have a lot of sensitive childlessness and support material and I don't want to upset anyone or vice versa on one. But I'm friends with a few including @Dogloverlou and @Dimwit and I have been stalking one of our lovely moderators dogs (I won't say who in case they prefer not to share the page and I can't locate their signature to check if they do!)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> SDH has posted at least one photo before  I remember one in a thread about lazy days or something and she posted a photo of her cat at home chillin


I believe her daughter put the pic on


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> Except when you threaten to nick them when certain members are silly enough to go on holiday...


You mean @Lurcherlad's son's Audi? I said I'd look after it when she was on holiday, but she told me her son wouldn't be too happy about his car being loaned to "some wierdo on a pet forum".


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Siskin said:


> Ohh yes, I often see people's eyes start to glaze over when I start wittering on about my dogs past and present. It is nice to witter to my hearts content on here (well at least I can't see the eyes glazing over)


Indeed ! Real life people tend to gasp when I say I've got 3 like I'm some sort of compulsive hoarder


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> I have to jump in here and say that it's not always dreadful. I met up with @Sairy back in the summer, and since then we have become FB friends. I think she must have picked up on something a few days ago, but she sent me a PM and I ended up unloading everything onto her. Honestly, I was in a really dark place, and if it hadn't been for meeting someone as kind and caring as her, I'm not sure what kind of stupid thing I may have done.


Awwww :Shamefullyembarrased I was very glad to meet you too (and your lunatic dogs!)


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

rona said:


> I believe her daughter put the pic on


Oh in that case ..... :Shifty :Shifty


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

It was a real shock to me when SixStar was banned. Thanks @Westie Mum for clearing it up a little- I'm very sorry that happened to you and that you lost a friendship.

Many moons ago we had a PF giveaway and SS sent me a dog food dispenser off it and I once sold Bailey's old Bergan car harness which she bought from me and I sent it to her. More than a little unusual if she had no dogs! Regardless I hope she manages to find some support in real life.

On another note I do miss @smokeybear and Dogless. I've also not seen @Fluffster for a while or Alice Childress who had Maggie the Berner. It's always such a shame when someone stops posting and goes away.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

FeelTheBern said:


> You mean @Lurcherlad's son's Audi? I said I'd look after it when she was on holiday, but she told me her son wouldn't be too happy about his car being loaned to "some wierdo on a pet forum".


Hahaha, she's so mean! Don't forget that you may have waggled your eyebrows towards @Satori as well


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

FeelTheBern said:


> You mean @Lurcherlad's son's Audi? I said I'd look after it when she was on holiday, but she told me her son wouldn't be too happy about his car being loaned to "some wierdo on a pet forum".


You have no idea what a car means to some lads. My son has a Merc and it was 6 months before he even let his mummy in it  And 2 years later I'm still waiting for him to let me load plants in the back :Hilarious

And as for the dogs ...... they see no real chance of ever being allowed to sniff the tyres let alone get in it :Wideyed


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> OI! You leave Lucy's bat ears alone, they're gorgeous! Although I don't think it's any secret that I'm still trying to figure out where both you and @Nonnie live so I can steal Ned and Oscar. I already know where @Kimmikins lives, so she needs to keep a sharp eye out for someone swooping in to relieve her of Scrumpy...


I was just coming here to say that you've seen me on FB...so can see that Fidget really is a douche, Sara really is a princess, Scrumpy Jack really is that handsome..,and I really do love Christmas!

Also...THAT'S why you agreed to swap Christmas cards, it all makes sense now!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> There was one lady on another forum I used to belong to who really shocked the community at the time when it was found out she wasn't really ill and dying from a terminal illness. Of course, these people ARE ill in some respects, but it's sad that their illness and lies does effect those around them even if we are all strangers. People were sending this lady cards/flowers, really caring about her and concerned with her welfare


This happened with the Open University when I modded that. Someone said they were dying from cancer yet their study records was faultless, they were always around when the tutor needed them and hadn't asked for any support. In that instance, there is a bigger welfare issue than perhaps here so it came to light very quickly that it wasn't true. It was really worrying and they did leave the OU in the end but it upset so many people.

I've had someone stalk me, before the web, kept ringing me up at my parents or my grandparents house - they seemed to know where I was. It stopped and we didn't know who it was, the police were unable to work it out either and it was frightening. I've had to be mindful of my online presence in the past because of my ex and his family. As you know @Dogloverlou my real life name is a little more unique than that of my dog! We do have to be careful, truthful (or perhaps mindful of what we share and careful not to overshare to avoid complications or reluctance) and I firmly believe in pausing to think about what we say online first, if we won't say to someone's face then best to never said it at all.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Indeed ! Real life people tend to gasp when I say I've got 3 like I'm some sort of compulsive hoarder


When I had three, someone asked me if I as a dog-walker and I don't think they believed me when I said I wasn't.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Awwww :Shamefullyembarrased I was very glad to meet you too (and your lunatic dogs!)


As I remember, Lola borked and then tried to have a go at a poo type cross thing. Dex just waited until I went to the bar and then relieved you of your supper. What super star dogs I have....


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Canine K9 said:


> Many moons ago we had a PF giveaway and SS sent me a dog food dispenser off it and I once sold Bailey's old Bergan car harness which she bought from me and I sent it to her. More than a little unusual if she had no dogs! Regardless I hope she manages to find some support in real life.
> 
> On another note I do miss @smokeybear and Dogless. I've also not seen @Fluffster for a while or Alice Childress who had Maggie the Berner. It's always such a shame when someone stops posting and goes away.


She has one which does make sense as Bailey's harness would fit him


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Kimmikins said:


> I was just coming here to say that you've seen me on FB...so can see that Fidget really is a douche, Sara really is a princess, Scrumpy Jack really is that handsome..,and I really do love Christmas!
> 
> Also...THAT'S why you agreed to swap Christmas cards, it all makes sense now!


Dammit, it wasn't meant to be that obvious!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> This happened with the Open University when I modded that. Someone said they were dying from cancer yet their study records was faultless, they were always around when the tutor needed them and hadn't asked for any support. In that instance, there is a bigger welfare issue than perhaps here so it came to light very quickly that it wasn't true. It was really worrying and they did leave the OU in the end but it upset so many people.


Shocking this sort of thing clearly goes on more than you'd ever imagine 



Calvine said:


> When I had three, someone asked me if I as a dog-walker and I don't think they believed me when I said I wasn't.


I'm hoping my mother in law will live for a fair bit longer, but when the time comes we will be taking in her two Westie's aswell. Then I'll have 5 .... can you imagine the looks I'll get :Jawdrop

While I would love for dog walkers to be more regulated (ie not be out with big packs of dogs) I dread to think how many walks I'll have to do to get them all out !



MiffyMoo said:


> As I remember, Lola borked and then tried to have a go at a poo type cross thing. Dex just waited until I went to the bar and then relieved you of your supper. What super star dogs I have....


Ahhhh but Life would be very boring with perfect wellbehaved dogs. That's what I tell myself anyway :Hilarious


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> I haven't said this before and I'm not really sure whether I'm really allowed too (mods please feel free to remove, I won't be offended) but it was me that stumbled across Sixstar ..... and believe me, it was a pure fluke stumble! I don't have time to sit stalking anyone, unless it's for secret santa
> 
> Just minding my own business browsing the internet and you spot something and think "hmmmm that can't be right" so you look a bit more and see more things that leave you feeling "oo-oh this definitely isn't right".
> 
> ...


I am so sorry lovely, that must have been such a difficult situation to be in and hurtful too. It sounds like you handled it well but I can understand why you'd care about someone's welfare in that situation.

A relative got really into fan fiction and throughly believed in what she was writing about and that these characters existed. She was incredibly depressed but the idea of writing, getting praise and fulfilment, she later said, helped her but she devoted everything to this life and it got her chucked of uni and in a financial mess. These incidents or blips can be really for many complicated reasons. My relative was severely depressed but got through it and actually teaches creative writing so in the end it all worked out and I hope that it does for Sixstar too.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Westie Mum said:


> She has one which does make sense as Bailey's harness would fit him


Ah I was wondering......I had a lovely fleece from her for Heidi.


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> No wonder you are cautious :Jawdrop As a parent of adults now, but when they were teenagers me and OH took it in turns to go through their msn chat logs, myspace etc to make sure we were in the loop about who they were talking too. If they didn't agree to their chat logs being saved (it was an automatic thing) then they were not allowed the internet. Simple.
> 
> I was lucky. She wasn't malicious, not like some people I could have ended up talking to (I thought I was savvy, I always blocked any messages from older men, but I wasn't as savvy as I thought). She was just lonely and sad, something happened with her daughter and I think she was trying to fill that space. It was just a really sad situation overall.
> 
> I'm glad that there are more security options online now. Facebook now has a kids messenger which is parent controlled, stopping any potential predators from contacting underage people on there, which is definitely good.





MollySmith said:


> This happened with the Open University when I modded that. Someone said they were dying from cancer yet their study records was faultless, they were always around when the tutor needed them and hadn't asked for any support. In that instance, there is a bigger welfare issue than perhaps here so it came to light very quickly that it wasn't true. It was really worrying and they did leave the OU in the end but it upset so many people.
> 
> I've had someone stalk me, before the web, kept ringing me up at my parents or my grandparents house - they seemed to know where I was. It stopped and we didn't know who it was, the police were unable to work it out either and it was frightening. I've had to be mindful of my online presence in the past because of my ex and his family. As you know @Dogloverlou my real life name is a little more unique than that of my dog! We do have to be careful, truthful (or perhaps mindful of what we share and careful not to overshare to avoid complications or reluctance) and I firmly believe in pausing to think about what we say online first, if we won't say to someone's face then best to never said it at all.


I'm the same - my first name is quite literally one of the kind and I'm the only result that pops up when you google it - features of me in a newspaper when I was six, my facebook account, even a website that had my old address! I was quite worried when I discovered that and so now I usually go by my middle name 'Rose' unless I know someone well enough to trust them with my first name. Unfortunately, I got accused of lying about my identity on a writing forum because of it and got harrassed until the whole thing was, thankfully, cleared up by the mods and the accusers apologised. Although it was partly my fault for not explaining it before it became an issue, but I didn't think I needed to until it was a bit too late, whoops!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

ais_rose said:


> I'm the same - my first name is quite literally one of the kind and I'm the only result that pops up when you google it - features of me in a newspaper when I was six, my facebook account, even a website that had my old address! I was quite worried when I discovered that and so now I usually go by my middle name 'Rose' unless I know someone well enough to trust them with my first name. Unfortunately, I got accused of lying about my identity on a writing forum because of it and got harrassed until the whole thing was, thankfully, cleared up by the mods and the accusers apologised. Although it was partly my fault for not explaining it before it became an issue, but I didn't think I needed to until it was a bit too late, whoops!


That's not unusual, my grandads siblings all used their middle names and not their given names and my ex mother in law was Elizabeth but everyone called her Jane (Jane isn't in her name anywhere lol) so honestly I don't think I class that as anything bad at all.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

ais_rose said:


> I'm the same - my first name is quite literally one of the kind and I'm the only result that pops up when you google it - features of me in a newspaper when I was six, my facebook account, even a website that had my old address! I was quite worried when I discovered that and so now I usually go by my middle name 'Rose' unless I know someone well enough to trust them with my first name. Unfortunately, I got accused of lying about my identity on a writing forum because of it and got harrassed until the whole thing was, thankfully, cleared up by the mods and the accusers apologised. Although it was partly my fault for not explaining it before it became an issue, but I didn't think I needed to until it was a bit too late, whoops!


Oh goodness that's a horrible experience and I was sad to read your earlier post.

I have referred to myself by my middle name too, though mostly because I got bored of having to spell out my first name!


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

I just wanted to say.... having read the thread I feel quite sad that things like this happen. I like to think I'm not naive but usually like to give people the benefit of the doubt.
It's kind of amazing the dynamics of the group of people that are frequent visitors here and they obviously have formed some great friendships. I think the wonderful example of nettles getting flowers proves that. I guess you have to listen to your gut like @ouesi says.


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> Oh goodness that's a horrible experience and I was sad to read your earlier post.
> 
> I have referred to myself by my middle name too, though mostly because I got bored of having to spell out my first name!


Oh goodness, me too - I always get a chuckle out of the variations on pronunciation people come up with too. Once a nurse glanced at my name, paused, then offered, 'Amelia...?' There's no 'M' in my name, but there is an 'S', so how she got that I don't know :Hilarious


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

WillowT said:


> I just wanted to say.... having read the thread I feel quite sad that things like this happen. I like to think I'm not naive but usually like to give people the benefit of the doubt.
> It's kind of amazing the dynamics of the group of people that are frequent visitors here and they obviously have formed some great friendships. I think the wonderful example of nettles getting flowers proves that. I guess you have to listen to your gut like @ouesi says.


I think it's lovely, seeing the dynamics and friendships on here. I haven't been a member long, but everyone, the regular faces especially, are so welcoming and have given me some brilliant advice, guidance and reassurances regarding Daisy.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

ais_rose said:


> I think it's lovely, seeing the dynamics and friendships on here. I haven't been a member long, but everyone, the regular faces especially, are so welcoming and have given me some brilliant advice, guidance and reassurances regarding Daisy.


I have been here for a couple of years, 3 I think. I was in a really bad place when I joined and upset a few people I think..... I think I was just really defensive and over sensitive partly due to the situation I was in. I have always felt bad about it and feel I owe @ouesi and @Blitz an apology. So, I hearby offer a public apology for any crappiness I may have given these 2.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I sort of feel bad reading this thread as I'm a shocking but innocuous lurker rather than a regular poster these days. Sometimes, those of us who lurk or who read threads without logging in are harmless. I have had a rough couple of years so enjoy reading the threads but rarely have the energy for getting involved in discussions.

I don't think I post many pictures either perhaps I had better go investigate myself. I do miss the entertaining threads started by some of those banned characters though.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I must say I find it desperately sad that some people feel the need to fabricate a whole life that is not their own. It astonishes me the lengths that people will go to - Sixstar even offered when I was asking for someone to help me with Holly at discover dogs. She ended up going on the Saturday (I was going on the Sunday) so said she couldn't help in the end, but it does make me wonder her thought process at the time.

I feel incredibly lucky that I have never felt the need to lie about my life on here. I have made some great friends and learnt a lot too (and I hope that I have been able to help some people along the way). I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt and assume people are telling the truth unless my gut tells me that they might not be.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

@MrMagik @MoggyBaby @MCWillow @myshkin @Lavenderb @Dally Banjo @Summersky :Cigar

@BelindaCarlisle  and especially @Tommytank :Shifty


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Zaros said:


> @MrMagik @MoggyBaby @MCWillow @myshkin @Lavenderb @Dally Banjo @Summersky :Cigar
> 
> @BelindaCarlisle  and especially @Tommytank :Shifty


You forgot @Belinda (without the Carlisle) and there was another variation she used - something about a Scottie Dog I think :Shifty


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> You forgot @Belinda (without the Carlisle) and there was another variation she used - something about a Scottie Dog I think :Shifty


I wouldn't know, RP. I just had a rather fun run in with the Carlisle. By the time the mods finally put an end to her maniacal behaviour, Heaven certainly was not a place on earth.
A proper barmy bovine if ever there was one.:Wacky


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I wouldn't know, RP. I just had a rather fun run in with the Carlisle. By the time the mods finally put an end to her maniacal behaviour, Heaven certainly was not a place on earth.
> A proper barmy bovine if ever there was one.:Wacky


Oooh, yes, I remember that one! That was rather fun, in a rather deranged sort of way. If memory serves she came back a couple of times and we'd drive her barmy by calling her Belinda whilst she tried to pretend she had no idea what we were talking about 

I think those two happened in such quick succession all trolls were referred to as 'Belinda' for a while


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> Oooh, yes, I remember that one! That was rather fun, in a rather deranged sort of way. If memory serves she came back a couple of times and we'd drive her barmy by calling her Belinda whilst she tried to pretend she had no idea what we were talking about
> 
> I think those two happened in such quick succession all trolls were referred to as 'Belinda' for a while


It was a lot of fun. Her conspiracy theories beggared belief.

It was she who announced that it was Cliff Richard who shot Jill Dando, with Jimmy Saville driving the getaway car and, for some inexplicable reason, Esther Rantzen along for the ride in the back seat.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Sweety said:


> It was a lot of fun. Her conspiracy theories beggared belief.
> 
> It was she who announced that it was Cliff Richard who shot Jill Dando, with Jimmy Saville driving the getaway car and, for some inexplicable reason, Esther Rantzen along for the ride in the back seat.


I'm absolutely gutted that I missed this person!!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Me too! We haven't had a fun troll for quite a while. The Unicorn Slugs had potential but it was closed.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Sweety said:


> It was a lot of fun. Her conspiracy theories beggared belief.
> 
> It was she who announced that it was Cliff Richard who shot Jill Dando, with Jimmy Saville driving the getaway car and, for some inexplicable reason, Esther Rantzen along for the ride in the back seat.


Ooh, I'd forgotten some of the dafter details of that one! I was almost sorry to see her go, to be honest, the entertainment value was stellar!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> Ooh, I'd forgotten some of the dafter details of that one! I was almost sorry to see her go, to be honest, the entertainment value was stellar!


From what I remember, her outlandish and bizarre conspiracy theories and ravings about the Scottish Referendum went on for weeks.

It all came to a head when she started a thread claiming that a forum member was trying to murder her.

Have to be honest. I was a tad disappointed when she got banned.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Wasn't there something about Cilla Black's husband too? And telling us ladies to dress up in sexy lingerie when our OH's were coming home from work to keep some excitement going otherwise they would go elsewhere


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Please can we order a new troll? I could do with some entertainment on these cold nights.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh this sounds so good. Could we not invite her back?


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

There were two members around on here when I joined, don't know why they don't post anymore, maybe they were banned  Sleeping Lion and Springerpete. I used to love his stories about his dogs and his wife the Lady Rose. Wonder if he did ever write that book as suggested


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

And, apparently, Childline is just an elaborate scam set up by Esther Rantzen for the fun of it.

She claimed to be Best Buddies with a High Ranking Officer in the Metropolitan Police who, apparently, had no qualms about keeping her up to date with every move the Police were planning for months to come.

She said there was a detailed and elaborate plan being made to swoop on the residence of Cliff Richard in the dead of night and arrest him.

When I asked her why they couldn't simply have arrested him a week earlier when he was in the audience at the Wimbledon Men's Final, she couldn't answer.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

I think there should be some sort of verification process a little like with dating websites, especially as people seem to form friendships on here, honestly it's rather dangerous. Take the member who was banned recently as an example, from reading this thread they had gotten people's addresses to send them stuff or buy stuff off them. I know it's the internet and you should keep your wits about you when giving out any personal information but I think atleast if someone is 'verified' then you have some insight into who the person actually is and if they aren't and you still choose to befriend them then it's your own doing, I suppose. Just an idea....

I miss @MoggyBaby this place was always much more fun when she was around!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> @MrMagik @MoggyBaby @MCWillow @myshkin @Lavenderb @Dally Banjo @Summersky :Cigar
> 
> @BelindaCarlisle  and especially @Tommytank :Shifty


@MoggyBaby is still here; she posted a thread not long ago about her book.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

chissy 15 said:


> There were two members around on here when I joined, don't know why they don't post anymore, maybe they were banned  Sleeping Lion and Springerpete. I used to love his stories about his dogs and his wife the Lady Rose. Wonder if he did ever write that book as suggested


Sleeping Lion was banned but I don't believe Springerpete was.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> Me too! We haven't had a fun troll for quite a while. The Unicorn Slugs had potential but it was closed.


You and @Sairy might be in luck over on the Seas of Plastic thread. We have someone who believes Trump is an environmental saviour.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

SleepingLion was unbanned but had other stuff to do I think.
@Cazzer


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I think sleepinglion just got peed off with people leaping on every tiny thing she did/said. Shame,cos she and Katiefranke, who also disappeared due to other posters being a pita, we're incredibly helpful on raw feeding and gave needless help to idiots like me, same as Sixstar.

I get that the mods have to make tough decisions regarding banning posters, but are we really bothered about who Sixstar et al really are when they're useful posters who contribute valid info to the forum? 

I think springerpete was not at all well from some of his last posts. I hope, if he is able, that he writes his book one day, he tells stories brilliantly.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweety said:


> From what I remember, her outlandish and bizarre conspiracy theories and ravings about the Scottish Referendum went on for weeks.
> 
> It all came to a head when she started a thread claiming that a forum member was trying to murder her.
> 
> Have to be honest. I was a tad disappointed when she got banned.


Ironically accused me of not being who I said I was, though I'm as straight up as they come...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

(That said, I'm not the guy in my avatar which causes confusion sometimes).


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Ironically accused me of not being who I said I was, though I'm as straight up as they come...


Oh yes I remember those posts. Wasn't that the scottie dog version though.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> (That said, I'm not the guy in my avatar which causes confusion sometimes).


Wait...you're not Charlie Day? I've always thought you were!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

We also had the guy who stole Newfiesmum's videos from youtube and made out her dog (who was no longer alive) was his to taunt her after a row about a dog in a crate and a child. He kept coming back under different guises and I still have a post from him on my wall. He was hysterical although became a nuisance.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Oh yes I remember those posts. Wasn't that the scottie dog version though.


Various versions.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> (That said, I'm not the guy in my avatar which causes confusion sometimes).


There must be a lot of disappointed girls on here 
What is the actors name again . you did tell me but I forgot .


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> There must be a lot of disappointed girls on here
> What is the actors name again . you did tell me but I forgot .


Check post #253.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Check post #253.


Thx . I missed that one . 

ETA I didn't know who he was, Ive never seen his films .


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

FeelTheBern said:


> Wait...you're not Charlie Day? I've always thought you were!


Pull the other one, it's got bells on it.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> And that on its own lies the issue with fake on-line personas, people would rally together (like so many did sending the lovely Nettles flowers) giving to someone who isn't real.


I really do understand what you're saying, and I know it wasn't intended in that way, but I just want to make it clear to anyone reading that I certainly didn't post what happened to my mum on the forum for any gain whatsoever other than to get things off my chest to people who aren't so "close" to the situation as I didn't want to keep upsetting them. That was the only reason I posted.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Jesthar said:


> Oooh, yes, I remember that one! That was rather fun, in a rather deranged sort of way. If memory serves she came back a couple of times and we'd drive her barmy by calling her Belinda whilst she tried to pretend she had no idea what we were talking about
> I think those two happened in such quick succession all trolls were referred to as 'Belinda' for a while


Ah, dear, dear Belinda.:Kiss

How she loved me.

The day Pet Forums banned me for _'My safety'_ :Wacky and her for being '_unwell'_, she immediately returned as Tommytank. Had folks believing she was me and posted some rare old rubbish.:Meh
That was until MrsZee and Moggybaby put a stop to the ridiculous deception once and for all..:Stop



MiffyMoo said:


> I'm absolutely gutted that I missed this person!!


Don't be.
She proved to be shockingly malicious with her intent and even managed to draw others into her wicked little scheme.:Facepalm

Not they they needed much encouragement mind.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

chissy 15 said:


> Springerpete. I used to love his stories about his dogs and his wife the Lady Rose.





Sweety said:


> I don't believe Springerpete was.


Sorry to burst the bubble but I caught him out telling lies and he hasn't been back since,He had written a long post about a pheasant shoot day and the chaps that were there and settling down after the day with pheasants hanging ready for plucking, when it wasn't the shooting season.

I said he was either lying or was a poacher. I would have loved him to have been a poacher cos the stories would have been even better, but unfortunately it was the other


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> I think sleepinglion just got peed off with people leaping on every tiny thing she did/said.


She got banned for telling the truth. Unfortunately she'd caught out another member but they were popular, so even with proof, she was the fall guy


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Royoyo said:


> I think there should be some sort of verification process a little like with dating websites, especially as people seem to form friendships on here, honestly it's rather dangerous. Take the member who was banned recently as an example, from reading this thread they had gotten people's addresses to send them stuff or buy stuff off them. I know it's the internet and you should keep your wits about you when giving out any personal information but I think atleast if someone is 'verified' then you have some insight into who the person actually is and if they aren't and you still choose to befriend them then it's your own doing, I suppose. Just an idea....
> 
> I miss @MoggyBaby this place was always much more fun when she was around!


No way would I do this on a forum. You don't know who runs the site or who the mods are, A few mods on here have been banned in the past for very dubious or bizarre behaviour


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sweety said:


> I was a tad disappointed when she got banned.


I thought you were going to say you were disappointed when no-one was murdered.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sairy said:


> Please can we order a new troll? I could do with some entertainment on these cold nights.


Maybe you'll get one for Christmas.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

cinnamontoast said:


> I think sleepinglion just got peed off with people leaping on every tiny thing she did/said. Shame,cos she and Katiefranke, who also disappeared due to other posters being a pita, we're incredibly helpful on raw feeding and gave needless help to idiots like me, same as Sixstar.
> 
> I get that the mods have to make tough decisions regarding banning posters, but *are we really bothered about who Sixstar et al really are when they're useful posters who contribute valid info to the forum? *
> 
> I think springerpete was not at all well from some of his last posts. I hope, if he is able, that he writes his book one day, he tells stories brilliantly.


The problem, though, is that if people are not who they say they are, there is no reassurance about the validity of anything they post....


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> She got banned for telling the truth. Unfortunately she'd caught out another member but they were popular, so even with proof, she was the fall guy


I remember that


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sweety said:


> It all came to a head when she started a thread claiming that a forum member was trying to murder her.


I'm not quite sure how I over looked this post.:Wacky

However, I think you'll find that member was me. :Facepalm

The apparent reason for my ban.:Angelic


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Nettles said:


> I really do understand what you're saying, and I know it wasn't intended in that way, but I just want to make it clear to anyone reading that I certainly didn't post what happened to my mum on the forum for any gain whatsoever other than to get things off my chest to people who aren't so "close" to the situation as I didn't want to keep upsetting them. That was the only reason I posted.


I read the original post to mean only that you were a lovely example (and lovely person) of when the forum pulled together to help one of their members who were in need.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

kittih said:


> I read the original post to mean only that you were a lovely example (and lovely person) of when the forum pulled together to help one of their members who were in need.


I read it the same way @Nettles


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

rona said:


> Sorry to burst the bubble but I caught him out telling lies and he hasn't been back since,He had written a long post about a pheasant shoot day and the chaps that were there and settling down after the day with pheasants hanging ready for plucking, when it wasn't the shooting season.
> 
> I said he was either lying or was a poacher. I would have loved him to have been a poacher cos the stories would have been even better, but unfortunately it was the other


Makes me wonder now if any of his stories were true


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

chissy 15 said:


> Makes me wonder now if any of his stories were true


That is worrying as I loved his stories and they seemed so true.
I think sleepinglion met up with him at least once.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

rona said:


> No way would I do this on a forum. You don't know who runs the site or who the mods are, A few mods on here have been banned in the past for very dubious or bizarre behaviour


 After this thread I'll not be doing it again.
Sheds a different light on "classifieds" and "Free" thread a few years ago.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've just been reading the last few pages, I must have been away with the fairies as I don't remember any of these things or it's my age.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> I've just been reading the last few pages, I must have been away with the fairies as I don't remember any of these things or it's my age.


Don't you remember the vitriolic Scottish referendum thread? Belinda appeared in that and hung around causing no end of trouble after that.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> No way would I do this on a forum. You don't know who runs the site or who the mods are, A few mods on here have been banned in the past for very dubious or bizarre behaviour


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Don't you remember the vitriolic Scottish referendum thread? Belinda appeared in that and hung around causing no end of trouble after that.


Not really, as I said it's my age.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Nettles said:


> I really do understand what you're saying, and I know it wasn't intended in that way, but I just want to make it clear to anyone reading that I certainly didn't post what happened to my mum on the forum for any gain whatsoever other than to get things off my chest to people who aren't so "close" to the situation as I didn't want to keep upsetting them. That was the only reason I posted.


 Absolutely and the same for everyone else who has posted about their bereavement and loss recently . 

Forums are part of my life and though I have mates I've known for years , I still think of forum people as mates , even if I don't know their real names or anything and want to share stuff with them . perhaps in a way its easier to share sad things on line than in "real life"


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Not really, as I said it's my age.


I remember we had a bit of a ding dong about the referendum, I was horrid to you ( Im sorry ) and you asked me to leave you alone which I did . but then you forgot and replied to my posts not aimed at you in the thread and I had to remind you that you weren't talking to me


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nettles said:


> I really do understand what you're saying, and I know it wasn't intended in that way, but I just want to make it clear to anyone reading that I certainly didn't post what happened to my mum on the forum for any gain whatsoever other than to get things off my chest to people who aren't so "close" to the situation as I didn't want to keep upsetting them. That was the only reason I posted.





kittih said:


> I read the original post to mean only that you were a lovely example (and lovely person) of when the forum pulled together to help one of their members who were in need.





Kimmikins said:


> I read it the same way @Nettles


oh gosh @Nettles i hope i havent upset you, that was my last intention (i didnt tag you in the original post for that very reason). As above, it was just an example of how people pulled together to make a sad time for you a little brighter and how lovely it was that strangers would do that for each other :Kiss and i do totally get why you posted x x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree, this forum this now part of my life, as I've got older and lost touch or have lost people I have loved, I have come to think of you all as friends even if I don't know you personally. I feel it's a release to talk to you without been judge to much, we have our ups and downs but we never really fall out.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> I remember we had a bit of a ding dong about the referendum, I was horrid to you ( Im sorry ) and you asked me to leave you alone which I did . but then you forgot and replied to my posts not aimed at you in the thread and I had to remind you that you weren't talking to me


Yes, but that wasn't the Scottish referendum thread it was the EU one I think.

Anyway a lot of water has gone under the bridge since then and hopefully we are friends again


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It's why I don't even look at the referendum or brexit threads at all because everyone gets so irate and I start feeling cross, so it's best to steer clear


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Yes, but that wasn't the Scottish referendum thread it was the EU one I think.
> 
> Anyway a lot of water has gone under the bridge since then and hopefully we are friends again


Sorry , yes it was the EU one and yes we are friends


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

chissy 15 said:


> Makes me wonder now if any of his stories were true





Siskin said:


> That is worrying as I loved his stories and they seemed so true.
> I think sleepinglion met up with him at least once.


I'm sure a lot were. He must have been on shoots and worked dogs because he described it all so well. Those that have never been couldn't truly imagine what it's like. 
Unless he copied someone elses words, but I don't think he did


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Zaros said:


> @MrMagik


What happened with him? He arrived like a hurricane causing mayhem and destruction for a couple of weeks and then disappeared just as quick!!!! I would quite like to see him return  he certainly shook things up!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

WillowT said:


> I have been here for a couple of years, 3 I think. I was in a really bad place when I joined and upset a few people I think..... I think I was just really defensive and over sensitive partly due to the situation I was in. I have always felt bad about it and feel I owe @ouesi and @Blitz an apology. So, I hearby offer a public apology for any crappiness I may have given these 2.


Oh gosh @WillowT you certainly don't owe me an apology  I don't even know what you're talking about! It must not have been bad at all, 'cause I sure don't remember any salty posts from you  Please don't feel bad, we're all entitled to have off days when we post


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Zaros said:


> I'm not quite sure how I over looked this post.:Wacky
> 
> However, I think you'll find that member was me. :Facepalm
> 
> The apparent reason for my ban.:Angelic


I had remembered that person was you but thought better of saying it.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sweety said:


> It all came to a head when she started a thread claiming that a forum member was trying to murder her.


Must have been before my time - i would have thought i would have remembered that :Jawdrop


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I have to mind my Ps and Qs on here because moderator @lymorelynn knows who I really am


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

oliviarussian said:


> What happened with him? He arrived like a hurricane causing mayhem and destruction for a couple of weeks and then disappeared just as quick!!!! I would quite like to see him return  he certainly shook things up!


Unfortunately, MrMagik became a target of persecution from another ex-member who, I believe, lived out Oswestry way and had a van named Mavis. MrsZee became an unwitting victim of his specialist pastime too.:Meh



Sweety said:


> I had remembered that person was you but thought better of saying it.


But I'm innocent I tell you!

Innocent!:Angelic


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Have I been reading and posting in some sort of alternative Pets Forum? I seem to have missed most of this


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I had a look at this thread to see about Sixstar, I know she did wrong, but I do hope she is OK.


I saw her name mentioned and don't know if anyone knows here, but Tinktinktinkerbell has actually died in real life in quite sad circumstances.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@emmaviolet


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Nettles said:


> I really do understand what you're saying, and I know it wasn't intended in that way, but I just want to make it clear to anyone reading that I certainly didn't post what happened to my mum on the forum for any gain whatsoever other than to get things off my chest to people who aren't so "close" to the situation as I didn't want to keep upsetting them. That was the only reason I posted.


Surely no-one thought there was any ulterior motive to your post? I know I didn't.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Sweety said:


> It was a lot of fun. Her conspiracy theories beggared belief.
> 
> It was she who announced that it was Cliff Richard who shot Jill Dando, with Jimmy Saville driving the getaway car and, for some inexplicable reason, Esther Rantzen along for the ride in the back seat.


What now??


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I saw her name mentioned and don't know if anyone knows here, but Tinktinktinkerbell has actually died in real life in quite sad circumstances.


Really? Was it announced somewhere??


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

grumpy goby said:


> Really? Was it announced somewhere??


There was a post in a FB group a few months ago ... I don't think it was on here tho


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> There was a post in a FB group a few months ago ... I don't think it was on here tho


Very young... She could only have been mid 30s.

A "character" certainly, but very sad to hear that.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> Really? Was it announced somewhere??


It was on another forum I go on.

A lot of people thought it was a hoax, but no it was true, I think she was 31. And her partner was real, and he really never left the house for a second unless she was there, so after she died apparently he was really quite lost.

She died of DVT.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> I always think if your computer savvy enough to get online then surely you can post a photo. Plus personally I think I have the prettiest dogs in the world so love to show them off! Ok, maybe not Lucy she's a bit bat eared, but I still post her photos :Hilarious


I wouldn't be too quick to judge the fact people dont put pics up of their pets. I put a pic up of our Gwen up for a short while. But then I get paranoid thinking any odd person could see it and know who I am from photos with her . So I took it off.

I'd rather show photos of the moon like this one I'm using now that I took. No need to prove to anyone you have a dog. On the flip side I'm sure people could find a photo on the internet from Facebook etc and use it as theirs.

I prefer to make my mind up on the different things a person says. You can usually tell when people are consistent and true 

In regards to people off loading about things that happen in their personal lives. I understand that a lot of people dont mind speaking to friends or family etc, however sometimes people want to talk to anonymous people online, often because they are not close to what is happening in their personal lives and can give a unique perspective. If I was on here around the time my dad passed I would come on here just because back then I felt awful, and I didn't know if it was normal to feel that way. My sister's appeared to be coping much better than I was, so instead of talking about it to them I bottled up how I felt. Talking on here you can get other people's perspectives and realise what you are going through is normal. Not such a bad thing .

I do understand there may be a small number of people who tell whopping big porkies, but they would be far and few between. We shouldn't let that put us off talking to people, it's an interesting place full of diverse beliefs and ideas


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> It was on another forum I go on.
> 
> A lot of people thought it was a hoax, but no it was true, I think she was 31. And her partner was real, and he really never left the house for a second unless she was there, so after she died apparently he was really quite lost.
> 
> She died of DVT.


That's sad. I thought she was a very troubled soul


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

HarlequinCat said:


> I wouldn't be too quick to judge the fact people dont put pics up of their pets. I put a pic up of our Gwen up for a short while. But then I get paranoid thinking any odd person could see it and know who I am from photos with her . So I took it off.
> 
> I'd rather show photos of the moon like this one I'm using now that I took. No need to prove to anyone you have a dog. On the flip side I'm sure people could find a photo on the internet from Facebook etc and use it as theirs.


Personally i dont mind if people see my dogs and then know it's me - although apart from Lucy who is more unique, then most non-westie people think all westie's look the same so no, im probably not going to get spotted in real life anyway. But i wouldnt have a problem because im not hiding anything, not lying about anything - i am me, the me that is here is the me that you get in real life too (although there's a few swear words going on in the real world!)

Yes people can steal photos online and use as their own, people have before and been caught.



HarlequinCat said:


> I prefer to make my mind up on the different things a person says. You can usually tell when people are consistent and true


When you have someone who was a member for 8 years that turns out to be nothing like she posted - inventing various pets she had never owned, stories about a whole family none of which ever existed, a great advocate for raw feeding who kibble fed her one dog for it's whole life ..... then do please excuse me for not instantly believe anyone's stories anymore regardless of how consistant they are! Anyone can research - anyone can copy and paste from other websites changing the wording slightly to make them look knowledgable but that does not mean that they are.

Once bitten twice shy ......



HarlequinCat said:


> In regards to people off loading about things that happen in their personal lives. I understand that a lot of people dont mind speaking to friends or family etc, however sometimes people want to talk to anonymous people online, often because they are not close to what is happening in their personal lives and can give a unique perspective. If I was on here around the time my dad passed I would come on here just because back then I felt awful, and I didn't know if it was normal to feel that way. My sister's appeared to be coping much better than I was, so instead of talking about it to them I bottled up how I felt. Talking on here you can get other people's perspectives and realise what you are going through is normal. Not such a bad thing .


Not really sure if that was aimed at me or just general, but i do completely understand why people feel comfortable offloading with strangers. Families are hard work and sometimes people just need to vent, i totally get that.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I feel a bit stupid about it, SS and another old poster, made me feel pretty bad just after I'd posted some photos of Bradley as a puppy, and they made some comments on another thread about people with multiple dogs and how sad it was that there was clearly a favourite as there were hardly any photos of the other dogs. I couldn't think of anyone else at that time who they could have meant, and I felt like I had to explain myself.
It's such a stupid thing and I know it shouldn't matter, and there's certainly no truth to it! but I've never forgotten it, and to find out that I've felt awkward about it all this time because of someone who isn't even really real...it's pretty annoying!
I won't care what any of you think from now on :Finger


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> I feel a bit stupid about it, SS and another old poster, made me feel pretty bad just after I'd posted some photos of Bradley as a puppy, and they made some comments on another thread about people with multiple dogs and how sad it was that there was clearly a favourite as there were hardly any photos of the other dogs. I couldn't think of anyone else at that time who they could have meant, and I felt like I had to explain myself.
> It's such a stupid thing and I know it shouldn't matter, and there's certainly no truth to it! but I've never forgotten it, and to find out that I've felt awkward about it all this time because of someone who isn't even really real...it's pretty annoying!
> I won't care what any of you think from now on :Finger


Well I for one don't think we get anywhere near enough pictures of Bradley


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I must have been sleeping under a rock for years as I can't remember a lot of these people that have been talked about and I've been here since 2009 
I enjoy the forum and that must be why I'm still here but do tend to read and watch rather than post. 
I did also like springerpetes posts and do remember the issue with the pheasants.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Gemmaa said:


> I feel a bit stupid about it, SS and another old poster, made me feel pretty bad just after I'd posted some photos of Bradley as a puppy, and they made some comments on another thread about people with multiple dogs and how sad it was that there was clearly a favourite as there were hardly any photos of the other dogs. I couldn't think of anyone else at that time who they could have meant, and I felt like I had to explain myself.
> It's such a stupid thing and I know it shouldn't matter, and there's certainly no truth to it! but I've never forgotten it, and to find out that I've felt awkward about it all this time because of someone who isn't even really real...it's pretty annoying!
> I won't care what any of you think from now on :Finger


That's a shame Gemma 

To be honest though i'll be the first to admit (whether it's wrong or people think its odd) that i do have a favourite and mine is Oscar. Don't get me wrong, i love Lucy and Poppy but my love for Oscar is immense - i think cause he is a needy wee bugger that's made us even closer.

And really - of course puppies get more photos - puppies are damn cute


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Well I for one don't think we get anywhere near enough pictures of Bradley


I'll post his snow antics when I get a minute  ...with his bright pink, cold face! :Hilarious



Westie Mum said:


> That's a shame Gemma
> 
> To be honest though i'll be the first to admit (whether it's wrong or people think its odd) that i do have a favourite and mine is Oscar. Don't get me wrong, i love Lucy and Poppy but my love for Oscar is immense - i think cause he is a needy wee bugger that's made us even closer.
> 
> And really - of course puppies get more photos - puppies are damn cute


I think that's pretty fair really, it's not like one is eating steak every night and the other is kicked outside with a lettuce . 
Freddie and Danny have been really hard work, and I think that's probably why the comment got my back up so much, because I've put so much hard work and effort into them both, when I could easily have given up on them - I mean Freddie once wet himself because a stranger looked at him :Bag

Well, from this point I shall just spam the forum with Bradley :Woot


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Personally i dont mind if people see my dogs and then know it's me - although apart from Lucy who is more unique, then most non-westie people think all westie's look the same so no, im probably not going to get spotted in real life anyway. But i wouldnt have a problem because im not hiding anything, not lying about anything - i am me, the me that is here is the me that you get in real life too (although there's a few swear words going on in the real world!)
> 
> Yes people can steal photos online and use as their own, people have before and been caught.
> 
> ...


Oh the only bit I was responding to you with was the first 2 paragraphs .
I don't have anything to hide either, just am a private person, and don't want to actually talk to anyone who have seen my avatar in person, no matter how much of a long shot that may be . If I wanted to say hello to anyone in person I'd want to arrange it first is all.

I remember another forum I was on a fair few years back that had a couple of popular regular posters get found out for telling whoppers about who they were and where they were from. It made a fool at of a few people who thought that they knew them and tried to meet up with them. I guess there are people out there who are compulsive liars. Probably find it easier to do online too


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

emmaviolet said:


> It was on another forum I go on.
> 
> A lot of people thought it was a hoax, but no it was true, I think she was 31. And her partner was real, and he really never left the house for a second unless she was there, so after she died apparently he was really quite lost.
> 
> She died of DVT.


That is sad to hear. 

I too thought she was a troubled soul.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

HarlequinCat said:


> I wouldn't be too quick to judge the fact people dont put pics up of their pets. I put a pic up of our Gwen up for a short while. But then I get paranoid thinking any odd person could see it and know who I am from photos with her . So I took it off.
> 
> I'd rather show photos of the moon like this one I'm using now that I took. No need to prove to anyone you have a dog. On the flip side I'm sure people could find a photo on the internet from Facebook etc and use it as theirs.
> 
> ...


So true.

And maybe living a virtual life is a way for some people to get through the day - perhaps their real lives are empty or thoroughly miserable?

Not everyone had family and friends to support them or are able to get along easily in face to face situations.

I can understand how being involved in a friendly pet forum could be a life saver for some, even if they can't actually have a pet of their own.

So long as they aren't hurting anyone or scamming for money, etc. I lean more on the side of compassion tbh


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> I'll post his snow antics when I get a minute  ...with his bright pink, cold face! :Hilarious





Gemmaa said:


> Well, from this point I shall just spam the forum with Bradley :Woot


I will look forward to it



Gemmaa said:


> Freddie and Danny have been really hard work, and I think that's probably why the comment got my back up so much, because I've put so much hard work and effort into them both, when I could easily have given up on them - I mean Freddie once wet himself because a stranger looked at him


When people have told me I was horrid to Alfie, I used to laugh


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't think anyone should feel they have to share photographs if they don't want to. I've had quite a few people recognise my dogs from forums when we've been out and about, especially when we had our motorhome and our previous rottie Mabel as we had Mabel's Tour Bus on the window and people used to come and say hello. It doesn't bother me but I can quite understand why someone who is shy or who suffers from social anxiety wouldn't like it. Also I'm sure some people do worry about security - if readers (who are not even members) can look at their photos and pick up the areas they walk in etc.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Personally I am pretty new to forums however I enjoy the online interaction as I don't have many friends in real life and even though I have social anxiety I do enjoy talking about common interests with people (here that is pets). Also I feel I can be more confident online as I am shy in real life and always worry about how I come across to people. I'm like that to a degree online as well, its easy to say you shouldn't let some stranger off a forum bother you however it does and has before for me so I am more careful now.

I love sharing pics of my two and seeing everyone elses pets, the photo threads are some of my favourite on here. I don't get suspicious If people don't share photos, they may just be not very computer savvy or don't think to take pics. I can understand your point of view though @Westie Mum with the banned member lying about themselves/dogs, I would be wary in your case as well. I guess you do just have to take things with a pinch of salt online


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I don't think anyone should feel they have to share photographs


I don't even have the wherewithal to take photos even if I wanted to share them - which I don't. Shock, horror, I don't own a phone with a camera. One of the reasons I post less and less on this forum is that it's being taken over by people who believe the internet is the real world governed by a set of rules they make up in their own heads. Anyone who dares to live in the real world is 'wrong', glossy websites prove reality and anyone quoting anything from them is automatically correct. God forbid real world qualifications or knowledge are ever taken into account. When I first joined there were loads of very knowledgeable people and one by one they've given up because they're shouted down by opinionated attention seekers.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> That is sad to hear.
> 
> I too thought she was a troubled soul.


Yes, I was really sad when I heard it, sad for the way she went. I have similar disorders to her, but always try to push through it. In her own way she was always asking for help, but none could ever reach her, and God knows people tried and gave her a lot of good advice to try to change her lifestyle and in doing so, help how she feels, but she would always argue. I have to say, it's really something that will stick with me.

I hope she enjoyed her life in her own way.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

@havoc nice to see you back, how have you been?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

havoc said:


> . One of the reasons I post less and less on this forum is that it's being taken over by people who believe the internet is the real world governed by a set of rules they make up in their own heads. Anyone who dares to live in the real world is 'wrong', glossy websites prove reality and anyone quoting anything from them is automatically correct. God forbid real world qualifications or knowledge are ever taken into account. When I first joined there were loads of very knowledgeable people and one by one they've given up because they're shouted down by opinionated attention seekers.


Hear hear. This is exactly how I see it.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I rarely post photos of my dogs and delete them after a while. My Yorkie’s photo is used on two Facebook companies but she can’t be linked to me though so I don’t mind. I’ve never posted their names on here and only refer to the types of dog that are. I also have different usernames for different websites and my Facebook page is only linked to the dog groomers and dog related companies that I buy from.

There was an incident a few years ago where a group of workers were targeted and the amount of personal information that was then posted online was shocking. We have a very strict social media policy and whilst there is nothing on here that I would not say at work I am still careful. On another website there is no sympathy for those that have been disciplined for issues related to website use. The advice is to lock down your Facebook page or don’t use it at all.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Jobeth said:


> I rarely post photos of my dogs and delete them after a while. My Yorkie's photo is used on two Facebook companies but she can't be linked to me though so I don't mind. I've never posted their names on here and only refer to the types of dog that are. I also have different usernames for different websites and my Facebook page is only linked to the dog groomers and dog related companies that I buy from.
> 
> There was an incident a few years ago where a group of workers were targeted and the amount of personal information that was then posted online was shocking. We have a very strict social media policy and whilst there is nothing on here that I would not say at work I am still careful. On another website there is no sympathy for those that have been disciplined for issues related to website use. The advice is to lock down your Facebook page or don't use it at all.


I am in a similar position both in what I personally share and regarding a work related strict social media policy. Even locked down, Facebook and other social media can be accessed by the determined so I tend to make sure, like you, that anything I post online anywhere at all I would be happy for anyone to know about and I minimise identifiable personal details. I have nothing to hide and am a WYSIWYG  but its just easier all round keeping things minimal.

I am a cat slave, owner of fishies and am a dog chat lurker so that I can vicariously enjoy virtual doggy adventures


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> The problem, though, is that if people are not who they say they are, there is no reassurance about the validity of anything they post....


Thing is, although people stay on forums for years, you can't guarantee their identities unless you then meet up. For me, forums are for entertainment although of course I get caught up in dramas/stories. I couldn't be bothered to create rubbish nor would I be able to keep up with any lies!

Could someone please clarify what happened to Sixstar, pm rather than publically. Did she make up pets she didn't own? If so, why is that such a terrible thing?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I really don't want to close this thread so can we please stop discussing bans now :Locktopic


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

StormyThai said:


> I really don't want to close this thread so can we please stop discussing bans now :Locktopic


Now you know why I mostly kept quiet on this thread. I have met one person who used to be on here who was a complete stranger. She isn't banned. She worked at manchester dogs home at that time, met moboyd one day. Even got to make friends with one of her dogs. My carer then locked the keys in the car, we'd been dog walking on this one day and she tried to help get the keys out of the car. She no longer seems to come on here sadly but lovely lady.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> Thing is, although people stay on forums for years, you can't guarantee their identities unless you then meet up. For me, forums are for entertainment although of course I get caught up in dramas/stories. I couldn't be bothered to create rubbish nor would I be able to keep up with any lies!
> 
> Could someone please clarify what happened to Sixstar, pm rather than publically. Did she make up pets she didn't own?* If so, why is that such a terrible thing?*


Not terrible, maybe, but deceitful & sneaky nonetheless.

I think @Westie Mum is right to have felt betrayed personally.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

cinnamontoast said:


> Could someone please clarify what happened to Sixstar, pm rather than publically. Did she make up pets she didn't own? If so, why is that such a terrible thing?





StormyThai said:


> I really don't want to close this thread so can we please stop discussing bans now :Locktopic


As I said before, I'm not going to go in to it all (I think it would be highly unfair as she is still a person) I said what I needed to say purely because I didn't want anyone thinking someone had sat stalking her. She was my friend and believe me, it was not an easy decision to tell anyone.

The moderation team know everything and it was their decision, which couldn't have been easy for them either.

I am thankful to all the mods though for allowing the thread to stay open but I do feel like it's time to move past this one person now, as it would be a shame for it to get locked.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Jobeth said:


> I rarely post photos of my dogs and delete them after a while. My Yorkie's photo is used on two Facebook companies but she can't be linked to me though so I don't mind. I've never posted their names on here and only refer to the types of dog that are. I also have different usernames for different websites and my Facebook page is only linked to the dog groomers and dog related companies that I buy from.
> 
> There was an incident a few years ago where a group of workers were targeted and the amount of personal information that was then posted online was shocking. We have a very strict social media policy and whilst there is nothing on here that I would not say at work I am still careful. On another website there is no sympathy for those that have been disciplined for issues related to website use. The advice is to lock down your Facebook page or don't use it at all.





kittih said:


> I am in a similar position both in what I personally share and regarding a work related strict social media policy. Even locked down, Facebook and other social media can be accessed by the determined so I tend to make sure, like you, that anything I post online anywhere at all I would be happy for anyone to know about and I minimise identifiable personal details. I have nothing to hide and am a WYSIWYG  but its just easier all round keeping things minimal.
> 
> I am a cat slave, owner of fishies and am a dog chat lurker so that I can vicariously enjoy virtual doggy adventures


Something I've never thought about before really but yes I guess certain jobs would have a strict social media policy but I wouldn't imagine that's not particularly very common ?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Something I've never thought about before really but yes I guess certain jobs would have a strict social media policy but I wouldn't imagine that's not particularly very common ?


No it probably isn't common though for most jobs that require security clearance it is a good idea to be sensible.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Something I've never thought about before really but yes I guess certain jobs would have a strict social media policy but I wouldn't imagine that's not particularly very common ?


Most now have one about bringing the company into disrepute, and this is often extended to social media. 
At least one colleague of mine has got into trouble for something they posted on Twitter and were lucky to keep their job!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It's also often part of the recruitment process to check an applicant's social media profile. If you're on FB getting wrecked every weekend and showing people your knickers, you're not likely to get an interview.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

kittih said:


> No it probably isn't common though for most jobs that require security clearance it is a good idea to be sensible.





Kimmikins said:


> Most now have one about bringing the company into disrepute, and this is often extended to social media.
> At least one colleague of mine has got into trouble for something they posted on Twitter and were lucky to keep their job!


Surely HR/your boss would have to know you incredibly well to spot your dog on a pet forum though ?

I always class social media as being Facebook, twitter and Instagram, rather than petforums.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> It's also often part of the recruitment process to check an applicant's social media profile. If you're on FB getting wrecked every weekend and showing people your knickers, you're not likely to an interview.


Reminds me .... after my interview for my job (years ago as I've been there 21 years) the following night I was in a nightclub wasted. My now boss saw me .... and I still got the job, so clearly I wasn't as wasted as she was lol

Thank god there wasn't social media back then though :Hilarious


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Surely HR/your boss would have to know you incredibly well to spot your dog on a pet forum though ?
> 
> I always class social media as being Facebook, twitter and Instagram, rather than petforums.


Very true but for me general cautious habits have become the norm and its easier being generally careful across the board than not.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It is less likely but if someone goes looking for your image and they find it on here, they then have your boardname and can google that to see all your social media including message boards.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Westie Mum said:


> Surely HR/your boss would have to know you incredibly well to spot your dog on a pet forum though ?
> 
> I always class social media as being Facebook, twitter and Instagram, rather than petforums.


Mine would! I've recognised someone on here on a different site. I let them know as they were going through problems at work (not where I am) and the amount of personal information on here could have been used against her.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> It is less likely but if someone goes looking for your image and they find it on here, they then have your boardname and can google that to see all your social media including message boards.


All that would reiterate to anybody about me though is what a boring old cow I am :Hilarious

On a serious note though, yes i can imagine it's more of a concern to younger people/people trying to progress in their career etc.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah, at my age I don't worry about it but we've all seen how social media has bitten celebrities in the backside recently. It can happen to anyone.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> It is less likely but if someone goes looking for your image and they find it on here, they then have your boardname and can google that to see all your social media including message boards.


I agree.  A very good reason to not use the same username for everything.

The problem with petforums and most internet forums is that googling certain information can bring up posts. You don't need to be a member or even a guest visiting petforums to find stuff. So if someone was to try and find out anything about me they might try popping a few words that they might know about me into google and see what pops up. If I have used those bits of information in a range of pet forums posts, not necessarily together and the same username and petforums comes up then someone might decide to have a look at my posts and profile more carefully to see what information they can glean.

The chances of someone doing that are relatively small but for some individuals keeping personal information off the world wide web is a sensible thing to do be it due to their work, personal concerns or just wanting to retain some anonymity.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I was recognised, well I say I, but I mean my dog and my horsey. 

I went on a petforums walk too, so if I have something to hide, I’m not doing very well. :Hilarious


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Kimmikins said:


> Most now have one about bringing the company into disrepute, and this is often extended to social media.
> At least one colleague of mine has got into trouble for something they posted on Twitter and were lucky to keep their job!


An ex colleague of mine was let go after she had a meltdown about the company on FB. The stupid thing is that she had massively messed up and, for some reason that none of us can fathom, decided to immediately take to FB to slate the company as her defence


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> An ex colleague of mine was let go after she had a meltdown about the company on FB. The stupid thing is that she had massively messed up and, for some reason that none of us can fathom, decided to immediately take to FB to slate the company as her defence


Companies can be very hot on keeping an eye on facebook to keep an eye on their staff. People make it so easy for them, not only by not restricting who can see posts but adding managers and acquaintances at work as "friends" and also having amongst their friends people who themselves have no restrictions whatsoever as to who can see their posts and who will add a friend at the drop of a hat.

I had some work colleagues who went to London for a work related conference that work were paying for. They were dating but not many people at work knew. They decided to play hookey and skip the meeting and go for a day out in London instead. Whilst there the guy decided to post on facebook some of the sights they were seeing. People at work checking facebook at lunchtime that were friends were chatting about it, a manager overheard, had a look and both were suspended when they returned with one of them (the clear main instigator) getting the sack when he lied about it.

If you are going to lie, cheat and defraud then don't post about it on facebook !


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

kittih said:


> Companies can be very hot on keeping an eye on facebook to keep an eye on their staff. People make it so easy for them, not only by not restricting who can see posts but adding managers and acquaintances at work as "friends" and also having amongst their friends people who themselves have no restrictions whatsoever as to who can see their posts and who will add a friend at the drop of a hat.
> 
> I had some work colleagues who went to London for a work related conference that work were paying for. They were dating but not many people at work knew. They decided to play hookey and skip the meeting and go for a day out in London instead. Whilst there the guy decided to post on facebook some of the sights they were seeing. People at work checking facebook at lunchtime that were friends were chatting about it, a manager overheard, had a look and both were suspended when they returned with one of them (the clear main instigator) getting the sack when he lied about it.
> 
> If you are going to lie, cheat and defraud then don't post about it on facebook !


Exactly! Really, some people just deserve to be caught


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

People do seem to treat Facebook as some sort of exclusive club when it's open to the whole world. Like you said, it only needs one 'friend' to not be careful to open up your whole FB life.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I remember when FB first started. My sister was really keen so I asked her about it. Then I set up a page for myself and she told me she couldn't find me. I told her that's because it wasn't under my real name. 

Her - But if you don't use your real name, people won't be able to find you!
Me - Why would I want them to do that?
Her - That's the whole point!
Me - Well.... there's usually a reason I'm not in touch with those people. Why would I want them to see what I'm doing now? 

We both looked at each other like the other was insane.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@havoc Good to see you back


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Mirandashell said:


> People do seem to treat Facebook as some sort of exclusive club when it's open to the whole world. Like you said, it only needs one 'friend' to not be careful to open up your whole FB life.


I need more people to join _my _exclusive club-The Alliance of Non-Facebook Users!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

kittih said:


> The problem with petforums and most internet forums is that googling certain information can bring up posts. You don't need to be a member or even a guest visiting petforums to find stuff. So if someone was to try and find out anything about me they might try popping a few words that they might know about me into google and see what pops up. If I have used those bits of information in a range of pet forums posts, not necessarily together and the same username and petforums comes up then someone might decide to have a look at my posts and profile more carefully to see what information they can glean.
> 
> The chances of someone doing that are relatively small but for some individuals keeping personal information off the world wide web is a sensible thing to do be it due to their work, personal concerns or just wanting to retain some anonymity.


 Also what is worrying is that some of the chat questions such as your first car etc are also security questions for your bank etc .


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> I remember when FB first started. My sister was really keen so I asked her about it. Then I set up a page for myself and she told me she couldn't find me. I told her that's because it wasn't under my real name.
> 
> Her - But if you don't use your real name, people won't be able to find you!
> Me - Why would I want them to do that?
> ...


Ha-ha love it !


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

kittih said:


> I agree.  A very good reason to not use the same username for everything.
> 
> The problem with petforums and most internet forums is that googling certain information can bring up posts. You don't need to be a member or even a guest visiting petforums to find stuff. So if someone was to try and find out anything about me they might try popping a few words that they might know about me into google and see what pops up. If I have used those bits of information in a range of pet forums posts, not necessarily together and the same username and petforums comes up then someone might decide to have a look at my posts and profile more carefully to see what information they can glean.
> 
> The chances of someone doing that are relatively small but for some individuals keeping personal information off the world wide web is a sensible thing to do be it due to their work, personal concerns or just wanting to retain some anonymity.





kimthecat said:


> Also what is worrying is that some of the chat questions such as your first car etc are also security questions for your bank etc .


Well, I've never operated any social media accounts for a start. Furthermore I've never put any of my own images online. Nobody I know in real life knows my PF username either. I think I'm doing pretty well at protecting my identity online!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> People do seem to treat Facebook as some sort of exclusive club when it's open to the whole world. Like you said, it only needs one 'friend' to not be careful to open up your whole FB life.


I have to confess I regularly search for myself on google just to see what the world can see about me. Luckily there isn't too much and nothing I have concerns about but some of my friends and family have quite a bit out there (oops closet stalker alert )


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

FeelTheBern said:


> Well, I've never operated any social media accounts for a start. Furthermore I've never put any of my own images online. Nobody I know in real life knows my PF username either. I think I'm doing pretty well at protecting my identity online!


I am not quite that good as I have a linkedin profile but keeping personal me and work me as separate as possible is good idea.

Though ditto on the username and real life.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

FeelTheBern said:


> I need more people to join _my _exclusive club-The Alliance of Non-Facebook Users!


Okay; is there a Facebook group?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Okay; is there a Facebook group?


No, but there is an Instachat page.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Is that like WhatsTwit?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Well, I've never operated any social media accounts for a start. Furthermore I've never put any of my own images online. Nobody I know in real life knows my PF username either. I think I'm doing pretty well at protecting my identity online!


That's the best thing to do . 
The rescue forum I'm a member of , there quite a few members that lived near me , one actually lived round the corner and another 5 minutes away though both very nice people and not stalkers !


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Okay; is there a Facebook group?


No just twitter


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Is that like WhatsTwit?


I guess so, yes!


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

kittih said:


> Companies can be very hot on keeping an eye on facebook to keep an eye on their staff. People make it so easy for them, not only by not restricting who can see posts but adding managers and acquaintances at work as "friends" and also having amongst their friends people who themselves have no restrictions whatsoever as to who can see their posts and who will add a friend at the drop of a hat.
> 
> I had some work colleagues who went to London for a work related conference that work were paying for. They were dating but not many people at work knew. They decided to play hookey and skip the meeting and go for a day out in London instead. Whilst there the guy decided to post on facebook some of the sights they were seeing. People at work checking facebook at lunchtime that were friends were chatting about it, a manager overheard, had a look and both were suspended when they returned with one of them (the clear main instigator) getting the sack when he lied about it.
> 
> If you are going to lie, cheat and defraud then don't post about it on facebook !


Experienced something similar at work. Person requested a days holiday which I declined for various reasons. Employee then was "off sick" the day they had originally requested off. They then proceeded to post on there Facebook page about how hey were enjoying there day shopping "with the girls" and then also posted pictures the same evening of her out clubbing.

Let's just say when she came back the next day we had a chat and we "parted ways"


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Exactly. I remember talking with @Pappychi at Crufts too literally non stop with barely pauses for breath about all things dog whilst her poor BF stood silently beside her looking at us both as if we were speaking an alien language :Hilarious


He's learnt so much in less than a year.

You wait - he'll knock everyone's socks off this year :Hilarious


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> He's learnt so much in less than a year.
> 
> You wait - he'll knock everyone's socks off this year :Hilarious


You've trained him up well. We will all be impressed with your hard work


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> You've trained him up well. We will all be impressed with your hard work


I trained my OH and I'm so proud of her when I hear her giving other people dog advice and generally demonstrating her knowledge. This must be how parents feel when their child achieves something!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

FeelTheBern said:


> I need more people to join _my _exclusive club-The Alliance of Non-Facebook Users!


My friend commented once on my Facebook - It is full of cats and of sunsets.....or cats and sunsets....








Wonder what my employer makes of that?


----------



## TheTruthAlwaysOuts (Oct 13, 2015)

rona said:


> Sorry to burst the bubble but I caught him out telling lies and he hasn't been back since,He had written a long post about a pheasant shoot day and the chaps that were there and settling down after the day with pheasants hanging ready for plucking, when it wasn't the shooting season.
> 
> I said he was either lying or was a poacher. I would have loved him to have been a poacher cos the stories would have been even better, but unfortunately it was the other


Or perhaps he was recalling/retelling a past event. Did that even occur to you?

This thread is a disgrace, and you all wonder why people no longer post, this thread has been a total bitchfest, you Rona, being one of the worst offenders. It appears the sport of choice around here, is to shoot down, and bad mouth people. Not a good look, and certainly doesn't encourage lurkers like myself, to actually post anything.

There is a sticky, in the General Section, entitled "New Forum Rule - please observe" which makes it clear, it's against forum rules to openly discuss other members' private information/lives/bans.

Now, you all know why there are so many "Absent Posters", this forum drips pure poison.

People like Rona and Zaros actively act as a repellent, food for thought, I hope.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

TheTruthAlwaysOuts said:


> Or perhaps he was recalling/retelling a past event. Did that even occur to you?
> 
> This thread is a disgrace, and you all wonder why people no longer post, this thread has been a total bitchfest, you Rona, being one of the worst offenders. It appears the sport of choice around here, is to shoot down, and bad mouth people. Not a good look, and certainly doesn't encourage lurkers like myself, to actually post anything.
> 
> ...


Are you Springerpete by any chance?


----------



## TheTruthAlwaysOuts (Oct 13, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> Are you Springerpete by any chance?


No, I'm not.


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

After my first question regarding Daisy, I was a lurker, but I felt more than welcome to start posting and talking to people. I’ve found most people here to be really helpful tbh.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

If Springer Pete was a total fabrication...

He was more refined with the English language!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

TheTruthAlwaysOuts said:


> No, I'm not.


You may describe yourself as a lurker, but you're definitely an old member


----------



## TheTruthAlwaysOuts (Oct 13, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> If Springer Pete was a total fabrication...
> 
> He was more refined with the English language!


Cheers.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> You may describe yourself as a lurker, but you're definitely an old member


Can't he be both?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

LinznMilly said:


> Can't he be both?


Well indeed


----------



## TheTruthAlwaysOuts (Oct 13, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> You may describe yourself as a lurker, but you're definitely an old member


Opened this account in 2015, clearly marked out. Roughly the same as you. I lurk, you post.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

TheTruthAlwaysOuts said:


> Or perhaps he was recalling/retelling a past event. Did that even occur to you?
> 
> This thread is a disgrace, and you all wonder why people no longer post, this thread has been a total bitchfest, you Rona, being one of the worst offenders. It appears the sport of choice around here, is to shoot down, and bad mouth people. Not a good look, and certainly doesn't encourage lurkers like myself, to actually post anything.
> 
> ...


Hello fan. Go read the thread, it;s easy to find


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I've never felt unwelcome on here either, if i did i wouldn't come on as much. There are some strong characters on here but I've not encountered any rudeness/unpleasantness.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I believe it is time for this to be closed.


----------

